# Your Scan(s) of the Day



## halfhearted (Dec 29, 2008)

A thread to post the page or scan which stuck out to you the most in the series you read during the day. In other words, not your favorite of all-time or something excellent you happened to save in the past, but what most strikes you or grabs your attention during each day's new readings.

------------------------------------------------------------

*My Scan of the Day: *
[spoiler="Gantz" Chapter 288 pgs. 16-17][/spoiler]


----------



## Proxy (Dec 29, 2008)

Very well:


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 29, 2008)

Just finished reading all the Saint Seiya Episode G in english chapters. Really, SSEG art is just perfect. This is just a random spread.


----------



## The Monarch (Dec 29, 2008)

I re read volume 5 of Battle Angel Alita today.  I really liked this page.



Also, the end of the volume hits me hard every time.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Majeh (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## halfhearted (Dec 30, 2008)

So far, I'm underwhelmed by Ryu Geum Chel's new manwha, possibly due to how much I enjoy his _Ares_. But, I was glad to see the beginning of some nice fight pages in his Chapter 3 release, enough to make it my favorite for the day.

[spoiler="Nephilim John" Chapter 3 pg. 162][/spoiler]

Although, some love for Tsutsui's oneshot _Reset_ and its morbid catchphrase/various fulfillments of said catchphrase, the simple harshness without becoming gratuitous makes it hard not to think of a few such pages as being some of the best I've seen today. 
[spoiler="Reset" Chapter 1 pg. 12]
[/spoiler]


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 30, 2008)

[SPOILER="Air Gear" Chapter 224 Pages 12-13][/SPOILER]

Followed by
[SPOILER="Air Gear" Chapter 224 Page 16][/SPOILER]

After a beautifully illustrated yet highly confusing 'fight', all that I can say is Bitch Got Owned.


----------



## Fran (Dec 30, 2008)

The Kanzaban of Dragon Ball, Ch.1, the humour in the first saga of Dragon Ball is awesome.

Here's the first page!


----------



## El Torero (Dec 30, 2008)

Here have some Win


----------



## Tools (Dec 30, 2008)

I was re-reading Prince of Tennis this morning and Takashi's victory was pretty cool:


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 30, 2008)

I was looking for a good cover to post in another thread and I ended up rereading a couple volumes from this manga  This is from Battle Angel Alita, volume 5. One of the most shocking moments in the whole series. Don't look if you haven't read the series.


*Spoiler*: _Battle Angel Alita, volume 5, pages 93 - 96_


----------



## p-lou (Dec 30, 2008)

I was reminded about the Battle Angel Alita gaidens today so I read through them again.  I really enjoyed the speads from them.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 30, 2008)

From _Otoyomegatari_:





They mainly stood out to me because of the detail in the clothing and the material. I don't know about others but the only manga I have read with the same level of detail as this is _Berserk_ and _Emma_ (which is done by the same mangaka).


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 31, 2008)

[spoiler="Alice in Mirrorland" pgs. 12-13]



I loved the expression of female sensuality in the first scan, and the contrasting reactions to it. While, the varied colored and design of the bottom page was beautiful indeed. Easily one of the more unique styles I saw today and striking outside the framework of the oneshot itself.[/spoiler]


[spoiler="Dead End" Chapter 14 pgs. 158-159; Chapter 19 pgs. 144-145]




Favorite thing about this series which I started and finished today was the detailed, stylized look to the human form which was made metaphoric through abstractions in the artwork and the wonderfully detailed cityscapes which gave the work a feeling of caged expansiveness at times. Both of the above scans were some of my favorites for just those reasons.[/spoiler]


----------



## dyoll (Dec 31, 2008)

that he could at least defend himself and evade Bee's attacks. He actually did it at first without the Sharingan.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece chapter 527_ 




I love this scene.


----------



## Fran (Dec 31, 2008)

Claymore:



Epic moment. Please read the manga if you've only watched the anime. Isley makes me squeal like a little girl.


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Proxy (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## The Doctor (Jan 1, 2009)

I was reading Saint Seiya Hades Chapter, volume 21. I have watched the OVAs and then I decided to take a look in some of these volumes. They are mostly about Shaka vs Camus, Shura and Saga. One of my favorites fights, regardless of the manga. The quality isn't that good, unfortunatelly. 
This series needs more attention


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 1, 2009)

[spoiler="Rookies" Chapter 25, pg. 12/Chapter 28, pg. 14]


[/spoiler]
Humorous moment in an even more humorous series that I picked up today. Seeing a teacher who acts like a cross between Onizuka and Ippo trying to inspire delinquents is wonderful, seeing those same delinquents embarrassed and filled with bluster while trying to act on those inspirations is even better <3


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 2, 2009)

Kozue Amano is <3.


----------



## Codde (Jan 2, 2009)

[spoiler="Toriko" Ch. 32 pg. 14]

[/spoiler]


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 5, 2009)

[SPOILER="Nurarihyon no Mago" Chapter 41 pgs. 4-5/8-9]


[/SPOILER]
One of my favorite aspects of this series is its beautifully designed monster art. But, I really loved the scope that's been created in the most recent chapter's pages above and beyond that usual affection. Not quite as good as the level of artwork seen in the Gyuuki arc to my mind but still the best I've seen today.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 5, 2009)

To me, probably the sexiest lady in manga, Kurohime.  For some reason I found it difficult to get into the beginning of the story, but as this manga goes on, I'm finding myself getting more and more addicted to it.  Since a new chapter was released recently, I was inspired to go back and re-read some of the previous chapters and came across this.  Kurohime is a bombshell, no doubt about it, and I love every page with her adult for in it, including this one of course.  Something extra about it really gets me though, and I'm not even totally sure what it is, but I know it's there, and that may be why I like it so much.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 9, 2009)

*Tenjou Tenge*:


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 16, 2009)

[spoiler="Nabari no Ou" Chapter 54 pgs. 16-18, 23]







[/spoiler]
Sometimes Yukimi breaks my heart a little. I've been loving his newfound disability in how it has developed his character. And, the time the mangaka spends on showing its various sides and effects despite writing in the shounen genre is really impressing me. But, still, breaks my heart a little. 

I loved the indirect panel work in this chapter, and _especially_, the metaphorical import to nearly every line regarding the macrocosmic events that are going on in the world at large and the microcosm of the characters' lives.


----------



## Fran (Jan 17, 2009)

Gosh.
Started reading Vagabond today after finsihing Parasyte.
It's awesome.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Densha Otoko" Chapter 26 pgs.9-14]
[IMG]http://i374.photobucket.com/albums/oo184/halfhearted_nf_II/Scan%20of%20the%20Day/DenshaOtokov03c25-008-009.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i374.photobucket.com/albums/oo184/halfhearted_nf_II/Scan%20of%20the%20Day/DenshaOtokov03c25-011.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i374.photobucket.com/albums/oo184/halfhearted_nf_II/Scan%20of%20the%20Day/DenshaOtokov03c25-012-013.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i374.photobucket.com/albums/oo184/halfhearted_nf_II/Scan%20of%20the%20Day/DenshaOtokov03c25-014.jpg[/IMG]
[/spoiler]
[SIZE=1]Not the best art in the entire history of manga, to be sure. Nor, the most unique language and paneling. But, this end sequence was slightly epic after reading the series over the course of about an hour or so. There was something about the emotions, the mix of panels, and the full progression of it all that was totally fulfilling in the same way that the ending to a good sports film where you know the main character's team is going to win and does can be fulfilling. It wasn't all that original or that beautiful, but it was truly resonant for reasons I'm still not sure of. [/SIZE]
[quote="Mattaru, post: 21253202_ 



Gosh.
Started reading Vagabond today after finsihing Parasyte.
It's awesome.[/quote]

Wonderful to see more people picking up _Vagabond_ ^^


----------



## Mori (Jan 18, 2009)

Black Lagoon ch.36 p18-19/ch.37 p14:


*Spoiler*: __ 









The entire arc had a great collection of action-packed panels, but I preferred the subtle and brilliant display of these very much. One shows the calm sequence of events before the battle and the second with the heart-stopping moment before its finale.


----------



## Altron (Jan 18, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 Chp. 313 - Gao's Rape Face


----------



## p-lou (Jan 18, 2009)

This might not be the best example of art from this manga, but I really dig the paneling on this page.  It feels fresh, but more importantly, it really captures the emotion of the scene well.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 18, 2009)

Violinist of Hameln. One of the most epic things I have ever read.



Guitar, the weakest of the Mazoku Generals, used countless times as comic fodder and generally bossed around by others, decides that enough is enough.


...and shit hits the fan. hard.


What's that? Rape tiem incoming?



Yep, rape.


Pure Mazoku Hamel kills Resurrected Demon King Chestra. Epic.


----------



## Altron (Jan 18, 2009)

Started reading Fairy Tail and just had to add these two bad ass scans

Ch.47 pg.32

*Spoiler*: __ 









Ch. 48 pg. 8

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Proxy (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been going through this manga again, and the artwork is done well, not to mention my fondness for certain characters.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 19, 2009)

[spoiler="Team Medical Dragon" Chapter 44 pgs. 124-128]




[/spoiler]

Had originally planned on choosing one of the many gorgeous scans I saw after reading nearly 50 chapters of _Eden_ today, but ended up being unable to settle on any one. So, I opted for the other sequence that stuck out to me in today's readings: Chapter 44 of _Team Medical Dragon_. 

Beautiful juxtaposition of the conversation between two doctors over the quiet reaction of the intern who learned the information they are discussing earlier and is trying to deal with what it means to him as a future doctor and regarding his decisions in the past. I liked the realistic medical politics of it quite a bit, and how the intern's movements through the pages serve to fully display his state of mind, especially if one compares it to his attitude in earlier chapters. Also, a nice balance between good landscape art and emotional close-up work.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 19, 2009)

The Manga version of Trigun is so great. Chapter 89 pages 12 through 14


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 19, 2009)

If only there were such shoujo mangas:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 20, 2009)

[spoiler="Pluto" Chapter 61, pg. 23][/spoiler]...for the drama, and...

[spoiler="Eden" Volume 13, pg. 105][/spoiler]...for the comedy.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe a bit underwhelming out of context, but dammit this scene was cool.  With the buildup and events before, this was a great showcase of how much the characters had changed since they were first introduced.  It also does a good job of leading into and getting the reader excited for the upcoming game.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 20, 2009)

HnI Ch 265


No one draws action scenes quite like Morikawa.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 21, 2009)

Fights: [spoiler="High School" Chapter 10, pgs. 92 and 99-100; Chapter 13, pg. 5]





[/spoiler]
Inner Monologues: [spoiler="High School" Chapter 3, pgs. 74 and 79]



[/spoiler]

Been meaning to start this series since I read _Banya_ over a year ago due to having some love for the mangaka's art style. And, I wasn't disappointed when I finally picked it up today. In particular, I enjoyed the slightly silly inner monologues out of keeping with one of the main thug character's appearance and reputation, which were often depicted along with literal depictions of his figurative mental meanderings. Along with that, the fights could be rather wonderful in their detail, the step-by-step moves depicted throughout the panels on a page, and some of the epic moments which started and ended them. 

The above scans are just a few examples of what was definitely my favorite viewing of the day.


----------



## Mori (Jan 21, 2009)

_Black Lagoon ch.50 _p.14:On one hand, Roberta is shown to be a level-headed character but when pushed to the edge she can surprise you with her wild expressions and actions. When I arrived on this page, I was ecstatic to see her ravaging side make such a grand entrance. Love that expression on her face, she definitely means business. 

_Black Lagoon ch.55_ p.20: I'm not too fond of the maid uniforms typically worn by Roberta (and Fabiola) so it was a treat to see the outfit change. Suits her much better than the former one.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 22, 2009)

[spoiler="Saikano" Volume 1, pg. 222-223; Volume 7, pg. 124 and 270-271]





[/spoiler]

Great staging and panel work in this series. And, the fluid detail work really set the mood for the manga. Some of the scans which struck me most over the course of the day were the ones above for the qualities mentioned and, in the last page particularly, their scope.


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2009)

This scan from GTO made me laugh so much 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 23, 2009)

[spoiler="Hajime no Ippo" Chapter 840, pgs. 6-7][/spoiler]

Man, what a hit...DX

The force behind any punch thrown in one of the better Ippo fights is going to be pretty palpable to say the least. And, today's read was no exception in its two page spread swing, both for the mechanics of it and for what it meant on an emotional/character level.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 23, 2009)

IS TIME TO DUEL :rofl


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 24, 2009)

[spoiler="Rookies" Chapter 57, pgs. 188-191]







[/spoiler]

There is something undeniably cathartic about Kawato's actions when he chooses to use violence. Maybe it's because he's so incredibly earnest about his feelings that the actions never feel blocked or bogged down by angst or malcontent. And, all of those times where you _wish_ the character would have just done the right thing in a series are more fulfilling in _Rookies_ when Kawato actually does one better. My scan of the day was definitely a moment like this.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Saint Young Men ch.2 pg. 15-16_ 









*Spoiler*: _Saint Young Men ch. 3 pg. 9-10_ 








Such a bizarre and goofy concept for a manga, but it works.  It's lighthearted, and fun, but more importantly shows the two characters as being human.  Neat series.


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 30, 2009)

Vagabond

*Spoiler*: __ 




This fight was just to awsome even if fights in Vagabond dont last that long.

Shishido Baiken vs. Miyamoto Musashi




Even Obama didnt leave the manga world unscathed xD


----------



## Skylit (Jan 30, 2009)

DOGS: Bullets & Carnage [Chapter 30 Page 18 & 19]


*Spoiler*: __ 








The Desk - Scene made me laugh so hard and where Badou said "That is a nice Desk. I'm gonna buy one, too."


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 31, 2009)

I was first a bit sceptical about Fairy Tail but now when i reached Chapter 47 i know its going to be....


*Spoiler*: __ 



...fucking epic!


----------



## p-lou (Jan 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nijigahara Holograph pg. 43-44_ 









This is an ambitious and unique manga, and is not quite like anything I've ever read.  The story telling and how the various sub-plots intertwine and work together is bold and is a rewarding experience, even if it takes a little work to wrap your head around everything.  The two scenes above, while probably not my favorites, are just beautiful to look at.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 2, 2009)

I started reading REAL again after I waiting for the scans to catch up to the latest volume (which was volume 7. v8 just came out). I'm in love with it. IMO it's as great as Slam Dunk or even better cause it's more mature. The character development and writing are just top notch. Art is obviously amazing since it's from Inoue. 

I could've chosen any page, but I choose this one cause I loved the spread.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 5, 2009)

Hajime no Aku (about mad scientst from evil organisation)


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 9, 2009)

I was rereading "Monsters", a one shot by Oda, and I was paying attention at Ryuma. It's a pretty awesome character and I like how Oda inserted him in One Piece. Or at least created a character based on him. Anyway, that led me to reread a pretty awesome fight, Ryuuma vs Zoro. 
The fight itself was entertaining, but what made it really awesome, at least in my opinion, were the characters Ryuuma and Zoro, which I like very much.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 18, 2009)

A bit surprised this thread managed to go so long with out posts, but it's a neat thread and deserves a bump.


*Spoiler*: _Witches volume 1, pages 101-105_ 









This next one is a little graphic


*Spoiler*: _Witches volume 1, pages 164-172_ 













Oh man.  This manga just absolutely _oozes_ with imagination and creativity.  And these two scenes show that off well. Though, I could just as easily picked other pages.  What's most impressive is how Igarashi is able to capture these creative and imaginative images with such great detail, that these scenes jump off of the page and seem to come to life.  I don't think there is anything this man can imagine that he can't capture beautifully with his pen.


----------



## GsG (Apr 19, 2009)

Delicious butt is delicious.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome ability:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 21, 2009)

[spoiler="Kuroshitsuji" Chapter 31, pgs. 21 and 22][/spoiler]

19th Century Mexican standoff? Yes, please!

Seriously, though, the child-splattering circus acts which led to this tense situation really did a nice job of creating the atmosphere for the pages to come off as truly striking; this was greatly aided by the clean, active linework. And, one of my favorite aspects to Toboso's artwork, the slightly skewed, bent or tilted perspective which the panel extends out of, gives the pages a subtle feeling of oddity in keeping with the manga as a whole.


----------



## GsG (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Leraine (May 3, 2009)

I've finally managed to start on Vagabond and everything I've seen so far truly made me happy to have stepped up my manga reading game.

This particular scene caught my attention as the prologue to it was of Musashi doubting whether he truly accomplished anything by training in the mountains. 
It was a beautiful rain scene with a wolf standing and staring at Musashi. I could hear the rain falling in my head. The sound of drops crushing on the floor, but the instant I saw this scan all sound vanished from my head. 
The pictures became a movie in my head.


----------



## GsG (May 3, 2009)

Ah you never fail to bring lulz to me.


----------



## MrCinos (May 21, 2009)

These are from different (but consequent) pages. One of the most enjoyable ongoing series for me.


*Spoiler*: _Nice parody_ 





-----


----------



## MrCinos (May 24, 2009)

Cross-post.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Soon after, he did this:


Pretty ruthless "good" character.


----------



## GsG (May 24, 2009)

Dat delicious ass!   That's all that's needed to be said.


----------



## MrCinos (May 24, 2009)

Such badassery 


*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## nick1689 (May 24, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> Such badassery
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What manga is this? Looks fun


----------



## MrCinos (May 24, 2009)

*Zero* - The Gate of Beginning.
Stock


----------



## Codde (May 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chinyuki 2_


----------



## ATY (May 24, 2009)

where can i read high school looks good


----------



## Fran (May 24, 2009)

Code said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chinyuki 2_





That's strangely intruiging. Reminds me of some of Uzumaki's artwork.


----------



## Gabe (May 24, 2009)

tenjou tenge 124



this is an awesome page of  susano


----------



## Fran (May 24, 2009)

*Awesome Hajime No Ippo Moment

Takamura Mamoru IS THE EST MAN IN MANGADOM!
*

Hope OM lets me link.


*Spoiler*: __ 





He promised Ippo not to tell anyone his secret.


----------



## GsG (May 24, 2009)

An awesome chapter release was made that now another scan is going to be put up.  There are other images like the red clam one, but that's too much, so I'll just put up this one.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 18, 2009)

[spoiler="Jiraishin" Chapter 25, Part 4; pgs. 182 and 183]

[/spoiler]

The noir atmosphere in this series' artwork is probably my favorite thing about the title. In part due to how it positioned and ordered its panels and pages for maximum effect, but mostly for the intensely dark scenework as is represented in my chosen scan of the day. For that alone, this could end up becoming my favorite Takahashi Tsutomo manga.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 19, 2009)

[SPOILER="Bloody Monday" Chapter 28 pg. 19][/SPOILER]

And what a nice revelation we got here: Houshou, the nice and friendly officer at your side for discovering a big conspiracy turns out to be an actual spy for dah bad guyz. This picture is also typical for the art of Bloody Monday, the creepy expressions are something I love about this manga.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 9, 2009)

[spoiler=""Bakunetsu Sentouki"" Chapter 01, page 22][/spoiler]

I lol'd.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 9, 2009)

[spoiler="To-LOVE-ru" Chapter 98 page 13 and chapter 99 page 09][/spoiler]

I seriously lol'd.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 21, 2009)

[spoiler="Kuroshitsuji" Chapter 36, page 1][/spoiler]

One of my favorite things about the series is the attention to detail in the setting and tone of the book. With this particular arc and its focus on children/the loss of innocence coming to an end, having the first page of its final chapter be in the style of an old English storybook in look and style was a great choice.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Sindri (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been reading Rave and i got upto a part awhile ago that got to me.  Huge spoilers for Rave so if you're reading it i've warned you so don't moan at me if you click on the spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sieg's death was so badass.


----------



## Codde (Sep 12, 2009)

[spoiler="Toriko" ch. 64, pg. 2][/spoiler]


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## MrCinos (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## BVB (Oct 19, 2009)

what manga is that?


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 19, 2009)

Currently reading *The Breaker*, so...



*Spoiler*: _chapter 20, page 01_ 








& 


*Spoiler*: _ chapter 21, page 08_


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 19, 2009)

What is this manga?


----------



## DnK (Oct 19, 2009)

Well right now i am reading Naruto, yeah i know i have to upgrade it, but right after a hard day, nah then i won't read to much, but well i was reading this part of Naruto, the part with Itachi and Sasuke there maked me cry for like 30min......


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 20, 2009)

Karotte said:


> what manga is that?


Nana to Kaoru:




Tsahi said:


> What is this manga?


Baka to Tesuto to Shoukanjuu:


---

*Spoiler*: __ 





Defense Devil.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Lucius (Oct 26, 2009)

*Air Gear*


amazing scene.. wished ikki was cool like that all the time


*The Breaker*


love his expression "what the **** have i done?"


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 1, 2009)

/nosebleed


----------



## Skylit (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## krome (Nov 1, 2009)

I was amused.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _My Girl, chapter 11 pages.. something, it's not marked really_ 










i love this manga so much.  it's beautiful.


----------



## MdB (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 7, 2009)

[SPOILER="Koi Kaze" Scan taken from Volume 4]​[/SPOILER]I can honestly say as of now, I'm an avid fanatic for all artistic works created by _Yoshida Motoi_. There's a certain elegance, comprised throughout Yoshida's artwork and it really becomes all the more apparent in Koi Kaze. 

That being said, I can still see a hint of humility and modesty in his early artistic works. It's not so defined that it distracts you from the more abstract perception of the imagination. The contrast between his line work looks quite magnificent, I'm drawn in most by his cross hatching technique. The artwork feels genuine and there a simply homely grace to it all.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha where is this from?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 














You gotta love Aoki.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 13, 2009)

this one wins hands down


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 13, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't Takamura try to take a shit on him once?


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 13, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Haha where is this from?



*Ane Comi*. New manga from Ai Kora/Midori no Hibi mangaka.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 13, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Didn't Takamura try to take a shit on him once?



I don't think I'm that far yet.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2009)

to much epicness


----------



## Fran (Nov 14, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh goodness  That was the funniest scene from HnI ever. Aoki is comedy on friggin' boxer's legs.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _from left to right_


----------



## RivFader (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sk3tos (Nov 21, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __



lol :rofl
Whats that manga?


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 21, 2009)

*3.3.7. Byooshi*, great comedy.
Ch.361


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## KohZa (Nov 22, 2009)

*Air Gear Chapter 261*:


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Adachi (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Wade (Nov 28, 2009)

Shit. This thread takes ages to load.


----------



## Yak (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## MrCinos (Dec 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2009)

*D.Gray-Man*


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 7, 2009)

*Sora no Otoshimono*


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Ladd (Dec 7, 2009)

Haha


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2009)

*Sora no Otoshimono
*


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 10, 2009)

[spoiler="Forget Me Not" pgs. 194-197 and assorted scans]













[/spoiler]

Tsuruta Kenji's framing, timing and use of body language really get my attention. And, the scene which runs from 194-197 is probably one of my favorite examples of such things in the short series _Forget Me Not_. I read this single volume manga today and was impressed by the faithfulness to the Venetian feel in his art design while still making the look his own; the color spreads were great instances of this synthesis and quietly gorgeous.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## MrCinos (Dec 13, 2009)

One of the most hardcore schoolboys 
Broke a rule? Be a man and do harakiri.


----------



## Fran (Dec 13, 2009)

MrCinos, what exact genre of manga do you read?  You post the kinkiest scans.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 14, 2009)

I just read a lot and don't have any genre which I dislike.


---

*Spoiler*: _Sakigake!! Otoko Juku:_ 








new (temporary) foreign classmates


----------



## Fran (Dec 14, 2009)

Takamura win


----------



## The Imp (Dec 14, 2009)

takamura the best


----------



## Fran (Dec 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Yotsuba&_ 




















   Asagi Win


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Fran (Dec 18, 2009)

Seriously MrCinos, WTF do you read 


On that note, I friggin' love Touhou Doujins.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Akumetsu" Chapter 162, pgs. 198-201][IMG]http://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz323/halfhearted_nf_V/akumetsu_v18_198-199.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz323/halfhearted_nf_V/akumetsu_v18_200.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz323/halfhearted_nf_V/akumetsu_v18_201.png[/IMG][/spoiler]

Major spoilers in that there tag for anyone not finished with the series. But, a great end that has some nice parallels with the beginning and heartfelt sincerity despite all of the over-the-top action of the work in general. It may be a bit cheesy, but it works for me real well. Shou's expressions get to me, as does his manner of speaking. And, I love the use of the mask. 

[s]If only [I]Wolf Guy[/I] could be half so good...[/s]

[spoiler="Amatsuki" Chapter 46, pgs. 133 and 144][IMG]http://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz323/halfhearted_nf_V/113.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz323/halfhearted_nf_V/114.png[/IMG][/spoiler]

One of my more beloved josei manga. The latest chapter release reminded me of how awesomely dense the art can get in battle scenes. I love how Takayama seems to use up as much of the page as possible and how fluid yet bold the lines can be; it actually reminds me a lot of her storytelling style as well. Even better is how these scenes contrast with her great use of expressions for comedic effect and silly faces. There hasn't been much of the latter in recent chapters due to the turn events have taken, but the way that Takayama continues to improve her action scenes makes up for it a great deal.
[quote="Mattaru, post: 30334156_ 



 Seriously MrCinos, WTF do you read [/quote]

It looks like _Soil_. Or, at least, the art style is way reminiscent of Kaneko Atsushi's.


----------



## Yak (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## MrCinos (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2009)

It's like 1980 all over again.

With better art.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2009)

Seiko purrs Liar Game


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## halfhearted (Dec 26, 2009)

[spoiler="Kuma to Interi" Chapter 7, pg. 171][/spoiler]

I just love Ono's art style. Simple but certain scenes convey more passion than I've seen pretty much anywhere else. And, small frames like the image of the repairman's eyes above carry more weight than you'd think at first glance. I love how all of the characters tend to be older. And, I'm always amused by how Ono is so obviously fond of food and often gives it center stage.

Beyond the look of the content, I also chose it for it's simple play. This set-up was a sudden shift as it was preceded by scan after scan of down-to-earth images of the repairman fixing things up only to turn the page and find such a fine table inexplicably set for him. The misunderstanding that followed was amusing considering how it completely went over his head/he didn't read between the lines and there was no attempt at furthering the meaning behind the gesture on the part of the homeowner.

[spoiler="Memories of Emanon" pg. 11, pgs. 114-120]









[/spoiler]
Well-accomplished night scenes are always great to see. And, these definitely qualify. Tsuruta Kenji once again proves how well he can do nonverbal storytelling. While I enjoyed the crafting of the story as per Kajio Shinji's writing, it was scenes like the above which really conveyed the most to me. I love all of the expressions and how well a mood is set. The detail for the wildlife is also quite nice, as is the general layout. 

I'm anticipating similar greatness from the second half of this title, once the rest of the volume is released.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## The Imp (Dec 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _REAL_


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 27, 2009)

[spoiler="Omega Complex" Chapter 1, pgs. 10 and 11, 15-17]





[/spoiler]

Been waiting for scans on this one for awhile now, and it appears as though it was well worth it. Nice action sequences with interesting characters in the first chapter, and the artwork seems like it can only help the story with how good it looks to be at conveying emotion. I also really enjoyed the angles which a lot of the frames were seen from. And, the world set-up managed to be complex but understandable in only 17 pages, while definitely ending on a note that prompts one to read further.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece early chapters lol_ 



 I only started reading it so from the beginning


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 2, 2010)

[spoiler="Self" Chapter 2, pg. 54][/spoiler]

This title is shaping up to be a pretty different take on self-gratification. While I've seen male characters who approach sex in the same or a similar way, this is probably the first time I've seen a manga entirely devoted to a male character making a frank attempt at understanding their own pleasure and educating themselves about the experience without it being based around fanservice, humor, psychotic episodes or melodramatic inner monologues. I chose this scan as it was the most epic moment of the day's read with its simple beginning of what will hopefully turn out to be an interesting journey.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2010)

You read the weirdest things haha


*Spoiler*: __ 









I had to choose this scene. Just when Manji thinks he finally has the upper hand in the fight. Maki outclasses him yet again and puts Manji to shame for the 3rd time haha. Such an amazing woman, that Maki.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2010)

Medaka Box
*Spoiler*: __ 









Ane Pani

BB Project
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ "Saiyuki Ibun" Chapter 2, pgs.1 and 2_ 












I'm a complete sucker for pretty much anything Minekura Kazuya puts out. And, _Saiyuki Ibun_ is turning out to be as interesting as I'd hoped. Chapter 2 was way too short, but I do like how Minekura's storytelling devices are remaining true. The way she sets up character pieces before chapters, and then lets character actions speak for themselves later on is appealing to me. And, I think she does a real good job of being touching without being melodramatic or saccharine. 

Oh, and Koumyou is one of my all-time favorite characters out of all her series. So, I loved getting to see him in all of his weak, ineffectual and flower-backgrounded glory <3



Haha, seeing how he makes it through the melee should be entertaining, considering how others are viewing him (despite his likely strength, as shown through the position he held in the other _Saiyuki_ manga) and how silly he handled himself in the last trial.


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece_ 








That scene and chapter made me cry so hard ;__;  So sad, but very touching too.  I thought it was awesome, stuff like that makes me love One Piece already.


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 8, 2010)

_Steel Ball Run_, volume 13 cover

Araki has always had gorgeous, flamboyant art, especially noticeable in his character designs, but with _Steel Ball Run_ he has taken it to a whole new level, it's so sexy and I don't think any scan from the series shows this aspect better than the above.

Fabulous.


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

Another scene that kind of made me tear up, I love the sense of friendship and family in One Piece, and even just for the side stories.  This was one of my favorite side/back stories in the manga so far though besides Sanji/Sef's story.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Epic pope is epic


----------



## Fran (Jan 15, 2010)

Mr Cinos strikes again, the Pope's playing frikkin' Mahjong, epic.
Again, for the third time this thread, I must question your reading choices


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 15, 2010)

[spoiler="SaiKano" Volume 2, Chapter 4c; pgs. 112-115]





[/spoiler]
Shin Takahashi really surprised me with these few pages of _SaiKano_, there's a distinct contrast in the way the story can be depicted in a somewhat "cutesy" Shoujo way, then quickly change into something so mature. I think that's what makes the series so alluring, the scans posted above are a tab bit smuttish; but it wonderfully captured the consent of the two present, while not over stepping its set bounds and or pretense.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 



3




Top panel.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 16, 2010)

Mattaru said:
			
		

> Again, for the third time this thread, I must question your reading choices


I see nothing wrong in mangas I'm reading 

It's all from *The Legend of Koizumi*.

 


*Spoiler*: __ 









The level of this manga's awesomeness is overbearing


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd post Jashugan tearing through all of Alita's team like a breeze but this will do.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 16, 2010)

[spoiler="Blood Alone" Chapter 17; pg. 90][/spoiler]Masayuki Takano portrays Misaki and Kuroe's relationship wonderfully in this page. For a series that's meant to focus on the eerily strange and somewhat taboo relationship between a young Vampiric female and a perplexed male adult. The story never forces the relationship on its readers in a blunt and demeaning manner, but rather; actually makes the emotional connections between each character feel genuine.

Extremely rare to see in a story archetype like this, _Blood Alone _really appeals to me because all of its content is taken in a serious manner. There's a definite sexual chemistry between the two characters and its becoming increasingly engaging as the story goes along. Whats even more interesting is that the relationship is taboo, yet depicted with the utmost seriousness.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 17, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> I see nothing wrong in mangas I'm reading
> 
> It's all from *The Legend of Koizumi*.
> 
> ...



And now you have given me something awesome to read. Many thanks.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 17, 2010)

[spoiler="Shigurui" Chapter 62, pgs. 81-85]










[/spoiler]

Disclaimer: I felt obligated to add a censor block to the third page; his genitalia were in shadow but probably with too definitive an outline for posting outside of the Bathhouse.  

If nothing else, Yamaguchi Takayuki can sure fill page after page with intensity. The exploration of human pressure points and how this knowledge is later used in the chapter was definitely quality reading for me. I love how you can see the heavy-handed manipulation by the youth in only a panel as he plays on the need of his master, and the detailed close-ups combined to create a fine tableau. Also, when he is standing in the nude with all of his pressure points marked, I felt the image made for a real great mixture of strength and vulnerability.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was about to post that 
Anyway, the Legend Of Koizumi > all


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

Such a sweet chapter, since a lot of the characters aren't too good and it was nice to see the background story of one of them to see why he wanted to help out the main group.  Plus made me tear up a bit since it was so nice, and those things always get to me.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 17, 2010)

[spoiler="Emerald" One Shot; pgs. 2 & 3][/spoiler]Samura Hiroaki depicts the old western setting wonderfully in this unique One Shot titled, _Emerald_. The artwork is truly astounding, leaves literally nothing to be desired. Samura has this incredible fascination with the depiction of women in the most dire of situations, yet; portraying the whole ordeal in a way that can only be deemed as "impeccable realism".

It's hard to find the words, but there's definitely something genuine in the artwork shown. There's this beautifully hatched artistic feel that seems rough at first, but slowly begins to soften and take hold of the readers that indulge the work. I really love how Samura creates these unique settings to further enhance the roles played by each character.

[spoiler="Adventure Boys" Various color pages]



[/spoiler]The use of color is always incredibly sparse when dealing with manga, and sometimes an artistic piece can be enhanced via lively illustrative insertions. The series _Adventure Boys _ hits home with a nice array of outstanding color pages. Even though the work seems dated, I was still thoroughly entertained by the illustrations set throughout this title.

For me, _Adventure Boys_ acted as a wonderful introduction to _Adachi Mitsuru's_ artistic style. He's known for the popular series _Touch_, which Ive decided to read after completing this work.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 19, 2010)

[spoiler="Saint Young Men" Chapter 9, various pages]







[/spoiler]

Oh, Jesus 

[spoiler="Fly, Daddy, Fly" Chapter 3, pgs. 94, 97, 100, and 101]






[/spoiler]

From the first release, I was loving this series: both in premise and execution. But, it could have very, very easily become melodramatic to a point where I completely lost interest. That's why I was so glad to see a big infusion of comedy in the third chapter, and the way it was portrayed certainly had me all amused. 

Not to mention the fact that I'm extremely fond of downtrodden, middle-aged salaryman characters who try their hardest to pull through when they are needed by family or friends. So, the main character's presence tends to make most any page in the chapter a "Scan of the Day" for me.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Baki Son of Ogre_ 
















ouch


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2010)

Making my way through OP, so probably not too surprising it's another page from that.  This time it's from when Going Merry saved them all, that's kind of one of the things I found a bit weird, the ships being so alive, but I thought this was all so touching too.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone who's read the ant arc in HXH knows who Palm is, my god what a change of developments.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 21, 2010)

[spoiler="Mononoke Soushi" Chapter 2, pgs. 30-34]







[/spoiler]

Needless to say, this chapter had a great impact on me. (/terrible pun)


[spoiler="Mononoke Soushi" Chapter 3, pg.49][/spoiler]

Not to mention how the release which followed had some of the creepiest looking kappas that I've seen in manga. Incidentally, I'm liking the art style of this series a  lot; there's some nice texture and an interesting mix of realism and fantasy.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 22, 2010)

[spoiler="Mononoke" Chapter 1, Various pages]







[/spoiler]Yaeko Ninagawa surprisingly captures a large portion of the profoundly alluring style, etiquette, and studious decorum radiated throughout the original _Mononoke_ animated adaptation. I won't pretentiously put the manga serialization on the same level as its adaptive counterpart, though being the hopeless _Mononoke_ fan that I am; I will say that on paper the series has been wonderfully entertaining.

The only drawbacks Ive seen out of _Mononoke_ being put on paper is its lack of abstractual visualizations the anime series was thoroughly known for. I honestly don't think any mangaka could capture _Mononoke's_ wonderfully entertaining style in its entirety; though for what it's worth, Yaeko comes very close.


[spoiler="Hi Ina" Oneshot, pg.1-4]





[/spoiler]Kei Toume metaphorically expresses the beautiful theme of friendship in magnificent fashion. He uniquely conveys a genuine message of fun, laughter, and elegance via these short few pages. Some could spend their lifetime, diligently searching for the words that match this wonderful work of art.


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece 472 iirc_ 









Finally caught up in OP   But anyway, this was one of the scenes that stuck out to me.  One of the things that really made me laugh, which isn't always too often.  I love how it shows their unique personalities, they make such a funny great team.  Also don't have the panel there, but I love how Zoro was in shock he did it after


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 24, 2010)

[spoiler="Ouran High School Host Club" Chapter 78, pgs. 4-6, 36]






[/spoiler]

So, Suoh Yuzuru, Tamaki's father, is easily my favorite character in the series. And, this chapter basically had him do the _exact_ thing I always wanted him to do_ exactly_ as I wanted him to do it since he was first introduced. Along with the result I most desired based on his actions also occurring. 

Awesome.


----------



## krome (Jan 24, 2010)

Really, the bottom panel is so fucking cool.


----------



## 8 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Nana to Kaoru*


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mirai Nikki 46_ 











Just started this manga this weekend and finally caught up, a bit crazy at times but I really enjoy it so far.  This is one of the very few moments that I found sincerely touching, since those things usually get to me


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 25, 2010)

[spoiler="Garden" Chapter 1, pgs. 9 and 15]

 [/spoiler]

These actually weren't my favorite scans of the day. Unfortunately, with a first chapter titled "Garden of Illusion: Origin of Nudity", there were few forum-friendly scans available for upload. Despite the fact that the whole chapter was basically a collection of potential favorite pages with its exploration of a world akin to Hieronymous Bosch's Garden of Earthly Delights. The ones I've posted were pretty much the only two that didn't have any frontal nudity in them.

The scans I would have posted instead were they allowed outside of the Bathhouse involved a giant bird who spoke about how he was unable to fly, so he and the main character would have to walk to their destination. He slowly plodded along with the naked protagonist in his mouth, but after some internal debate came to the decision to strip himself of his feathers, skin, muscles, etc. until he was free from the trappings of the flesh that kept him from "flight". The equally morbid scene of the girl something similar to herself later on was also interesting. 

[spoiler="Count Cain" various scans (3 pages)]



[/spoiler]

The way that the mangaka will devote entire pages or scene set-ups to someone raining down an epic insult that basically denies a character's entire self was something I found amusing. It wasn't only male to female, either. But, these particularly scans just happened to be more ridiculously bigoted _emotionally charged _(!!) and/or silly, so they had a bigger impact on my reading. 

Also, the mangaka's tendency to have eccentric "Wait...wut?!" scenarios was also a highlight of the day's read.

[spoiler="Count Cain" various scans (2 pages)][/spoiler]


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Oyasumi Punpun ch. 22 pgs 6-8_ 









A series by Asano Inio. I just got into this series, and I'm really enjoying it so far. The story is quirky at times and at first it does seems unusual but once you start reading more into it you'll realize it's a coming of age story and there are many elements to the story one could relate to. The art work is beautiful, the main character, Punpun, is depicted as a bird, but despite the simple design the artist does a wonderful job at expression Punpun's emotions. I especially love the scenes, like the one in the spoiler tag, that displays a grander scale within Punpun life and his dreams.


----------



## Yak (Jan 25, 2010)

halfhearted said:


> [spoiler="Garden" Chapter 1, pgs. 9 and 15]
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> ...




Ooh, wow, its been ages since I last saw this particular drawingstyle. I forgot the author's name but wasn't she the one who did Angel Sanctuary?


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2010)

Just started this manga today, pretty enjoyable.  Hope that it gets a bit deeper later on (since so far it's felt more like a humorous shallow manga almost, but most manga tend to start out like that).  This was one of the scenes I really enjoyable simply because I found Gokudera's quick change of heart rather amusing.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 25, 2010)

[spoiler="Mushishi" Chapter 6; Various pages]





[/spoiler]There are very few artist's who can truly leave me at a loss for words, and even fewer who can genuinely leave me with an everlasting impression. _Yuki Urushibara_ does these things with ease, she seriously doesn't even have to try. In truth, I'm actually quite envious; her unique style of coloring, the abstract drawings that can be perceived in so many ways, and her utter versatility that enslaves my very soul in conjunction too her magnificent artistry are all truly wonderful beyond compare.


----------



## Brian (Jan 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Vagabond Ch. 288 pgs 1, 3-4, 5_ 









It's been a while since the last chapter came out, the art that Inoue Takehiko displays in Vagabond is always breathtaking, so I'm glad to see a new chapter once again. While his inking is very detailed and fits the style of the manga, his color pages are always a pleasure to look at, the watercolors is very appropriate for a classic samurai story such as this one. The last 2 pages gives off the feeling of a brand new arc and somewhat a calming feel before the storm.


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _KHR 22_ 









One of those awkward moments that I'd hate to have irl   Pretty funny to see it, although I did feel a bit bad for Tsuna too.  Still, considering the subject material, I'm a bit surprised at how overall light-hearted the entire manga has been so far, so many chapters similar to this one really.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2010)

Holyland new chapter 


*Spoiler*: __ 










AMAZINGG


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Palepoli" various scans]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/palepoli_071.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/palepoli_087.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/palepoli_115.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/palepoli_147.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/palepoli_170.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/palepoli_044.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/palepoli_048.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/palepoli_009.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/palepoli_016.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/palepoli_134.jpg[/IMG]

[/spoiler]

I fell in the love with this manga today. Once again, Furuya Usamaru makes nearly every page into a personal favorite. And, I'd have just posted up the whole manga underneath that spoiler tag were the contents not mature in parts and was there not the ten images per post limitation.

[quote="Yak, post: 30932084_ 



Ooh, wow, its been ages since I last saw this particular drawingstyle. I forgot the author's name but wasn't she the one who did Angel Sanctuary?[/quote]

Yeah, both manga are by Yuki Kaori :3 On a related note, _Count Cain's _Godchild >>> _Angel Sanctuary_save


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 27, 2010)

[spoiler="Watching TV All The Time Makes You Stupid" Oneshot][/spoiler]

_Naoki Yamamoto_ just seems so whimsical at times, I mean; this entire page felt more like one of those sleazy porn flicks made way back in the 70's. I don't think Naoki ever made the artistic aspect of his serializations his main focus because the work seems very basic in style and decorum. It definitely feels like him, and it's almost always associated with these strange psychological tales of hilarity.


----------



## Brian (Jan 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Zippy Ziggy Ch. 22 pgs 11-15_ 











I just recently caught up in the last 4 chapters of this series, and I have to say it's one of the most hilarious manhwa I've ever read. The main character Shinji just manages to get himself into the most ridiculous situations he could possibly have while maintaining his good guy image. The scene in the spoiler tag I think stands out from what I recently read, chapters 22-25, there was too many pictures/scenes I wanted to post from this manhwa so it was hard to choose.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Arakawa Under the Bridge" various scans][IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/p012.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/p044.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/p045.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/p046-1.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/p049-1.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad116/halfhearted_nf_IV/p050.png[/IMG]

[/spoiler]

Taking a philosophy of self-reliance to an extreme for good gags is a wonderful idea. And, I can't wait to see how the main character's father acts in the present timeline. But, I also have a soft spot for kappa jokes, and the image of the scarred, manly yakuza saying, "I'll take away all the rubbish. Okay, Tulip-san?" was beautiful. 

[quote="Deathbringerpt, post: 30964090_ 



Blame Hox.

He's awesome.[/quote]

Hox should be even more awesome and pick up Furuya Usamaru's other unscanlated works, especially the ones that have some scans already but haven't gotten any attention in awhile like _Litchi Hikari Club_ and _Genkaku Picasso_.


----------



## SPN (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't even know how to explain this much awesome.


----------



## Sen (Jan 29, 2010)

Just read this one-shot manga today, very cute.  I don't know, I liked how it ended up, so that is probably why that is one of my favorite pages.  Sweet how the main character managed to give everyone hope.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 30, 2010)

[spoiler="Billy Bat" Chapter 26, pgs.17-20, 23, and 24]









[/spoiler]

One of the things that's always drawn me to Urasawa's work beyond its innate awesome is how quickly and easily he can create these tangible personalities and situations. Even if I only know them for the space of a chapter or two, I empathize and engage with his characters. And, this latest release has to have had one of my favorite emotional moments in the series so far.


[spoiler="Defense Devil" Chapter 35, pgs.4-6]





[/spoiler]

Quality artwork and the casual insult-injury combo after saving the adorable little girl's life was that nice mix of terrible and terribly amusing, which a Kick the Dog moment that I'm not emotionally involved in usually ends up being. Plus, I like the hellish tableau of the demon world more than that of the human world, especially when it gets all barren and indistinct like in the above pages. It makes the atmosphere feel darker than it would were there more of something, anything to distract from the desolation. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, considering the events which come after the pages I've posted, I may not be seeing my favorite character whole and hale as often as I'd like in the future. So, until I get some confirmed signs of life, this page was mucho important for being how I'd like to remember him.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




But the problem is fixed now



Sundome Chapter 10


B-B-B-BONER KILLER


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 30, 2010)

sup hero of justice


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 31, 2010)

[spoiler="No.5" various scans from volume 3]







[/spoiler]

I love the art of this series, and the abstract storytelling blows my mind a little. But, I think it can sometimes be even better when it goes for a simple emotional punch through more recognizable image connections and impact lines. So, these were definitely my favorite scans from the latest released volume.

[spoiler="Jabberwocky" various scans from volume 2]








[/spoiler]

Super stylized steampunk centered around dinosaur politics and conspiracy theories? Yes please. The first volume impressed me with its art, but the story is growing on me more and more with each release, too. Certainly some of my favorite pages from the day's read; although, that could be said for pretty much any of the large spreads from this volume.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Katekyo Hitman Reborn 35_ 













One of the few moments recently that actually made me laugh   Glad I continued with it really going by how people talk about it, also quite funny and I enjoy the new character.


----------



## MdB (Jan 31, 2010)

Heavy stylistic art that oozes out creative imagination.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 31, 2010)

a very sad and melancholy moment


----------



## seaofjealousy (Feb 1, 2010)

MdB said:


> Heavy stylistic art that oozes out creative imagination.



It looks so very weird, what series is that?
edit: on a second thought nvm, found it's Jabberwocky


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _KHR_ 











 Another moment that I found pretty funny recently, also kind of weird to learn that babies are so powerful in this world, even having a special group of them.  But was interesting to see Reborn act a bit immature I suppose in some ways.  Poor Tsuna too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2010)

MdB said:


> Heavy stylistic art that oozes out creative imagination.



Wow, a Japanese Frank miller.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 4, 2010)

[spoiler="D.Gray-man" Chapter 191, pgs.35-37]



[/spoiler]

Beautiful moment with a dash of disturbing, courtesy of a nicely designed Akuma. In particular, I really loved the art in the latter 2/3 of the first page and the entire second page; it's times like this where I feel less disappointed that D.Gray-man is no longer released on a weekly basis, since Hoshino is obviously using the extra time so wisely.


----------



## TargaryenX (Feb 5, 2010)

Lastest chapter of Defense Devil. So far not really impressing me, but if they keep throwing out spreads like that it might pick up the same way SAO did.


----------



## Sen (Feb 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _KHR 74 and 79_ 







~ 





Think these are the chapters that have finally got me hooked.  Have considered giving up this manga quite a few times and finally decided to keep going and I'm glad since it's gotten to the good part finally imo   Really love the new depth to the series and the struggles, as well as Tsuna's evolution into finally having a better way to fight then relying on Reborn constantly.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Wa!_ 









Nice comedy/slice of life manga.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 5, 2010)

[spoiler="Asatte Dance " Chapter 48, pg.16][/spoiler]

Possibly the hundredth time Ive rolled out of my seat from laughing so hard while reading this piece. Naoki went all out with the gags for this series and you know what, it worked completely! There were actually a number of times I could connect with the jokes on a more personal level. Though the jokes sometimes come off in a derogatory way, there surprisingly intelligent; quite witty one would say.

[spoiler="Smuggler" Chapter 04, pg.25][/spoiler]Manabe Shohei expressed this really gritty, introverted, tyrannical art style that I couldn't help but adore. Admittingly, I wasn't a fan of Smugglers initial chapter but somehow, Manabe was able to pull me right into the work and simply enjoy the brutal artwork that prided itself on leaving its readers utterly captivated.

[spoiler="Hachiue no Juunin" Chapter 02, pg.08][/spoiler]I seem to have this incredible soft spot for Yaoi material and tend to diligently search for any aesthetically pleasing homosexual work I can get my grubby little hands on. With this scan, Kikka Furutsuji proves to us one again that jokes aimed at virgins never get old <3


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2010)

Some moments from KHR since recently been reading quite a bit to try and catch up for the last week, should finish tomorrow. :]



Gokudera is one of my favorites, loved his moment since I think that Uri is just adorable and, in his full form, totally awesome.  Plus that's such gorgeous artwork, I really love how the animals are drawn in this manga, same with Xanxus's liger that appears a bit later. 


*Spoiler*: _202_ 









Hibari is so awesome and powerful sometimes, plus I was so glad to see him show up to help the others.  Love his battles   And the fact that he does care about his other guardians I think, although he refuses to show it, but he is there for them when he needs to be and does a fantastic job.  Not surprising he is considered the most powerful of them all.



I like Hibari mainly because he always has that same personality and attitude, it's just so funny at times too.  Loved this moment since in any situation he keeps his normal characteristics. 


*Spoiler*: _226_ 









I thought it was one of the more touching moments, was quite awesome to finally really see the family aspect emerge, as the old enemies had joined up to support their family.  Surprised me though that Xanxus was there but it made me like all of those characters a lot more too. 


*Spoiler*: _236_ 









Loved this moment too, so funny   And random, but I've really come to love Ryouhei's character as well, so I thought it was an amusing way to gain his powers.  Also just a random funny chapter overall, with Lambo opening his ring and then the girls going on a housework boycott.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

For what purpose?


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

lol where's that from?


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 7, 2010)

Barakamon
*Read More*

Excellent comedy / slice of life manga.


----------



## Yozora (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Boku to Issho_ 










:rofl


----------



## krome (Feb 7, 2010)

What a twist!


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nononono_ 













Reverse traps are nice _:33_


----------



## MdB (Feb 7, 2010)

Me and the Devil Blues.







One of those manga that ensnares someone by its art alone.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sadomi_ 




-

-


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

Probably this moment was one of my recent favorites, was awesome to see them arrive even if I didn't like them as much.  Also really liked quite a few moments recently with Squalo, surprisingly beginning to like the Varia, something that I hadn't anticipated given that they used to be the enemies


----------



## krome (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

Liar Game time, two really awesome chapters were released so I feel the need to share my favorite moments from both of them :]


*Spoiler*: _Liar Game 100_ 









Basically this is a pre-round game and at the end of the last chapter, the four stalls to check your status (which is very important since the goal of his game is to get +4 normal and one of them is infected; if you want to know more, read the manga ) were locked because 4 players locked themselves inside.  The four characters were assumed to all be Akiyami's group, but then as this moment shows us, two of them are not there.

I loved this moment, so funny to see the main group tricking them basically that way.  I had fallen into the belief that they were in the stalls as well, so seeing them just standing there and then the shock on the faces of the others was quite awesome 


*Spoiler*: _Liar Game 101_ 



Yokoya, a rich character who is in the games for other reasons as opposed to getting out of debt (like most of the characters who have lost previous rounds) or making more money, offers money to the two participants who weren't in Akiyami's group to leave.





That happens again with the second stall that Yokoya tries as well, the other person takes the money (once though) and then asks for more before Yokoya gives up.

And then...





If you remember from the earlier part I posted (100), Nao had told lied about which stalls her group was in and the others, so Yokoya bribed the wrong people 




Probably my favorite moments this week even, just seeing the shock on Yokoya's face and Nao-Akiyami's plan being so successful was amazing.  I can't wait to read the next chapter Yokoya will surely want revenge.


----------



## Fran (Feb 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Kekkaishi's most brilliant and epic pages.
Although I loved the story about the old man and his spider-servant too. That was great.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 13, 2010)

[spoiler="Lament of the Lamb" Chapter 26, pg.13 & 14]

[/spoiler]I'm a huge fan of pretty much anything composed by Kei Toume. She proves that their can be beauty in something as taboo as i*c*st. The eerily strange relationship between the Takashiro siblings keeps me glued to this story!


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Deadman Wonderland - Ch. 29_ 








Crow's reaction to anything Shiro is priceless, especially seeing as how he always the one who ends up in these types of situations.


----------



## Brian (Feb 14, 2010)

I recently read this manga, Memories of Emanon, and I have to say it's short but very sweet. The story goes to show that even a fleeting moment in your life can mean the most for the rest of your life, and the people we meet will always remain in our hearts. But there's also tones in the story that life has to go on and letting go can be painful, and that our memories and existence might mean more to the rest of the world we would think. The art work goes with the series especially the color pages, I wanted to post more moment within the story but I guess six will do.


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hunter x Hunter 91_ 











Hard to pick between this scene and the one where Kurapika manages to take down Ubo, but I will go with this one since I found it pretty interesting.  In some ways I disagree since it shows that he still has a good side, but then Gon still has a point because overall they were monsters given what they had done in the past.


----------



## The Imp (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _The Ravages of Time c304 p09-18_ 

















Sun Ce is pretty cool.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Good Ending 20 page 15_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 14, 2010)

[spoiler="Dead End" Chapter 05, pg.44 & 45][/spoiler]Shohei Manabe's work seems to just always deliver, his stories encompass an erratic violent style that I can't help but be drawn too. One of my favorite mangaka's currently!


----------



## krome (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _The Breaker page 09, chapter 21_ 











 I was amused.


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha, Hisoka always makes me wonder, he seems like such a pervert/pedo sometimes   Have to admit I have come to like him in some ways, even though he is a bit vicious.  This panel amused me so much though.


----------



## Leraine (Feb 15, 2010)

Just started reading. Cupious amounts of adorable. You will enjoy it for the quirky countryfolk characters. :>


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 17, 2010)

[spoiler="Sexy Commando Gaiden: Sugoiyo! Masaru-san" Volume 7, pgs.44-46]





[/spoiler]


[spoiler="Chronicles of the Clueless Age" pgs.126 and 193]





[/spoiler]

Real nice collection of stories here; I loved how it could go from silly to epic in a short period of time while remaining thoughtful throughout. The different style choices also made things more interesting even as design remained regular.


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hunter x Hunter 219_ 









Such a touching scene ;____;  I loved it so much, Killua has really developed in some ways and he's becoming one of my favorites.  I love his relationship with Gon   It's sweet how much they care about each other, so this was one of my favorite chapters due to this scene.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Leraine (Feb 18, 2010)

So I'm in the process of re-reading WORST! and albeit my real love goes to Tsukishima Hana and his knucklehead antics, what peaked my interest was this page. 
I for one can go drinking for the whole night and am very worried about the state of my sanity. D:


Switch


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Planetes ch11 pg1_ 










The feeling in the second one especially gets to me...


Also,there would be some BotI pages too,but I'm lazy to upload them.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 18, 2010)

lol hiramaru


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 19, 2010)

[spoiler="Banana Bread Pudding" pgs.10, 16, 54, 55, 165, and 166]











[/spoiler]

From the synopsis, I knew this manga was going to be a little eccentric, especially for 1970s shoujo. But, haha, I didn't expect them to play everything so straight; it made for great humor. The social issues which the series plays with actually existing or having existed also added another dimension to the read which made it my favorite of the day. I think, I may have to check out Ooshima Yumiko's other works sooner rather than later :3


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Liar Game 102_ 









New Liar Game is always fantastic to me   Was pretty happy, even though this was more of a transition chapter to the new game.  I love Nao's attitude, she really is so pure hearted and even if she helps follow through with lies to go with Akiyami's plan, it's obvious how she is able to win some people over in the end with her kindness.


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _D.Grayman ch.189 p.14+24_ 








D.Grayman's ability to switch between 'Oh snap! ' and 'Oh snap! ' within a few pages (panels, actually) is amazing.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chobits Covers_ 









Or kind of, the exact things look different.  I wanted to show actual pages but I just realized that they aren't online   Chobits is one of the first manga I read and bought all of the volumes for   Granted had to rebuy a few since I borrowed them to a friend who failed to return them. 

Anyway, the art is so gorgeous.  The covers are a bit elaborate in what she wears sometimes compared to the usual pages, but I really enjoy the Clamp Arc.  Just got to the second volume today again (since it's a reread) and to describe one of the events, one of the main character buys this adorable book with two small rabbits that comes in later.  I'd really recommend reading it if you like the art at least.  The story is mostly short and cute.   shows actually the panels from the story one by one with the ones typed up, so that is the best way to show this part.  Really adorable story that has a deeper meaning with the entire manga too.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 22, 2010)

JJBA part 2


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 22, 2010)

[spoiler="Freesia" Chapter 46, pg.20-22]

[/spoiler]Fuck Yes!

Possibly the greatest manga serialization Ive read to date titled Freesia, absolutely never fails to deliver. This series was so great in fact, that I actually had to stop reading it for over four months to slowly pace and savor this brilliant work of fiction.

Jiro Matsumoto has this rough hatched style that brings his stories to life in magnificent fashion. The only author with works Ive awarded more than one perfect ten consecutively.

[spoiler="Blame!" Chapter 66, pg.24-29]




[/spoiler]Tsutomu Nihei ends the _Blame!_ series wonderfully. He has this amazingly unique art style that I adore completely. It's hard to say whether or not I'm a true cyberpunk face by nature; but nonetheless I was thoroughly entertained by this series.

[spoiler="Under The Bridge" Oneshot, pg.45][/spoiler]Harold Sakuishi draws his own real life experience meeting one of my favorite bands, _The Red Hot Chili Peppers_! Ive been planning to get around to this Oneshot for a long time, great to see it didn't disappoint.

And with that, cue the music

[divshare]myId=10563005-f1f[/divshare]


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 23, 2010)

Such a clever blackmail


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 23, 2010)

Bottom panel. 


*Spoiler*: _Planetes ch20 pg33_ 








Yeah,you tell him Fee.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 27, 2010)

[spoiler="Soregashi Kojiki ni Arazu" Chapter 01, pg.06-08]

[/spoiler]Wow, what's there to say really; I mean Hirata Hiroshi may very well be one of the most underrated mangaka's of all time. Well, that may be going a little far but in all honestly; his work is horribly underappreciated and ridiculously obscured from the masses. These scans were released fresh just today and couldn't have come at a better time.

The use of color via this piece is truly astounding, it brilliantly conveys the tyrannical times of the ruthless Samurai. I could sit around and dote on this piece of literature all day, I really love how the work has this wonderfully aged feeling; like an old film attempting to capture the essence of the post Edo era.

[spoiler="197X" Oneshot, pg.06][/spoiler]Naoki Yamamoto does it again, depicting obscure hand jobs given at a movie outing between friends. One of my favorite mangaka's currently, I take heat for having him in my favorites; but I'll weather that storm!

[spoiler="Flower of Evil" Chapter 23, pg.18-21]


[/spoiler]I was about to say Lee Hyeon-Sook, you'd better have delivered on that dementia you promised us in the earlier volumes of "_Flower of Evil_"!

Because if you didn't, there would have been problems


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 27, 2010)

i found this funny so this will be my SOTD

 i like the way he covered his mouth lol


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bakuman 76 pgs 17-18-19_ 









finally 
a very good representation of  Saiko's emotions


----------



## krome (Mar 6, 2010)

Kusuriuri.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blade of the Immortal ch95 last 2 pages_ 












*Spoiler*: _And ch97 & 98 1st pages_


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 7, 2010)

HAHA wow! Yotsuba Ftw


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ch25 pg13 & 14_


----------



## Sen (Mar 21, 2010)

So I just started Soul Eater, hard to pick which parts I wanted to use D:


*Spoiler*: __ 















That part was so adorable.  I actually didn't really like Black Star in the beginning since he seemed so annoying/weird in some ways, but then I found that entire scene so endearing, so one of my favorite earlier parts. 



 Yeah didn't really realize just how perverted Soul Eater really is until I started reading it, that kind of surprised me.  I found this scene kind of funny, and then Soul tries that with Maka and it doesn't work at first, so she hits all the guys, that was pretty amusing too.


----------



## Leraine (Mar 24, 2010)

D'aawwwww, that manga is so cute and the art gorgeous and storytelling nice and very stellar and bla bla bla. I like it. :>


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Beelzebub 54 page 19_ 



 first time i see baby bel scared


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Takkoku_


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 29, 2010)

And now I know where this  emote came from :


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 4, 2010)

[spoiler="Me and The Devil Blues" (various scans from v.3 and 4)]















[/spoiler]

If only it hadn't been discontinued....


----------



## Proxy (Apr 7, 2010)

Only a few chapters in, and it's shaping up to be one of my favorite mangas. 

Boichi's style, both art and humor, makes for an entertaining read with each chapter. Can't get enough.


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 7, 2010)

[spoiler="Kemono no Souja" c.0, pgs. 1-3]

[/spoiler]

I enjoyed the anime a great deal, but I'm already a bit more impressed with the visuals of the manga. They retain most of the series' simplicity but feel more vibrant and more realistic in their color choices, textures and shadings. Needless to say, the scans I picked did a real good job of making a great first impression.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 7, 2010)

:ho


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 9, 2010)

reading worst


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice couple. I wish I had Super-Dreadnought girlfriend for myself.


----------



## Tyranisoar (Apr 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Found this will reading Liar Game.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2010)

So hilarious and manly at the same time


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2010)

This just did it for me, like a kid in a candy store.

FMA

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## αshɘs (Apr 14, 2010)

Despite this manga being mainly funny and entertaining as hell,it shines in these kind of  moments too.


----------



## sk3tos (Apr 15, 2010)

Slam Dunk ch276,pg3-5-6

I finished that manga yesterday and I loved it.I realy liked how Inoue Takehiko decided to end the story like he did.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 16, 2010)

Since it's somewhat close to manga...


I lol'd hard, nice parody - there was even Initial D'esque music when he appeared. The guy can drive 60m limousine in japanese streets


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 18, 2010)

Lucky main character is lucky.


----------



## DarkDestinyMage (Apr 19, 2010)

Which manga is it?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 19, 2010)

^  The Legend of Maian


----------



## DarkDestinyMage (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks man^^


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _No Bra_


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## The Imp (Apr 24, 2010)

It's just amazing to look at.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 25, 2010)

Really good excuse for buying lipstick


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> It's just amazing to look at.



ROT is always amazing to look at.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Zero_


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## MrCinos (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## halfhearted (Apr 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Endo Hiroki Tanpenshuu (various scans)_ 













Great collection of short stories I enjoyed reading more than Endo's _Eden_. A big part of that was how the characters felt less artificial, while still supporting the philosophical questioning that drives most everything Endo puts out. Also, the occasional silliness of his short stories and shifting narrative style was appealing. The above are some of the scans I put aside as favorites while reading.

[spoiler="Arakawa Under the Bridge" c. 21, pgs. 151-153; c.22, pgs. 164-165]





---



[/spoiler]

Haha, Sister is just so wonderful


----------



## MrCinos (May 8, 2010)




----------



## krome (May 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Onani Master Kurosawa ch. 13, pages 7 - 8_


----------



## Lucius (May 10, 2010)

i love the amount of badass in that picture


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 10, 2010)




----------



## MrCinos (May 16, 2010)




----------



## halfhearted (May 19, 2010)

[spoiler="Takemitsu Zamurai" Volume 1, pgs. 180-183; 191-193]







---





[/spoiler]

I love pretty much everything about this series so far (completed: 1 out of 3 volumes). Beautiful art with that Ukiyo-e bend and wonderful paneling. In the pages I've chosen, I like how the sequence of him being sick has frames that sort of dribble on and off pages like his mind distorts with illness. I also love all that is said without words, but how the words which are said are given a lot of impact or punch. 

Plus, the way it can believably vary from light humor to dark fight in a few pages makes things interesting; the mangaka has been great about building both his story and his characters.


----------



## Proxy (May 21, 2010)




----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blade of the Immortal ch146 pg25_


----------



## halfhearted (May 21, 2010)

[spoiler="Blade of the Immortal" Chapter 146][/spoiler]

[spoiler="Takemitsu Zamurai" Volume 2, pgs. 125-133]













[/spoiler]


----------



## αshɘs (May 28, 2010)




----------



## MrCinos (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## MrCinos (May 31, 2010)




----------



## αshɘs (May 31, 2010)

Just a couple,because there were certainly many:

Dorohedoro ch63 pg5

Dorohedoro ch66 pg5


----------



## Lucius (May 31, 2010)

I love this manga. In the beginning it was a bit puzzling but it gets better. Watching the anime simultaneous. Seems to be a completely different and not in a good way. Both story and the art are inferior in the anime. It's still a decent watch though.


----------



## p-lou (May 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _eichi tsuu_ 










awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## dream (May 31, 2010)

p-lou said:


> *Spoiler*: _eichi tsuu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adachi is awesome.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 1, 2010)

Straightforwardness is the best


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 5, 2010)

lol ownage


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2010)

Chick fights are appreciated.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 7, 2010)

[spoiler="Saiyuki Reload - Blast" Chapter 6 Special; pgs. 6 and 7]


[/spoiler]
Added the censor blocks due to there being some nipples showing in the second page.

It's hard to say what was more entertaining: seeing Sanzo smile like that and say something like, "Ahaha! Iya, I'm so sorry. But, at least we know how this all works <3" or seeing Hakkai make that scary face with a, "Start climbing. Or, do you want me to separate your body from your soul one at a time?" 

Hearing Gojyo's (Goku's) response to Hakkai (Sanzo) makes me want to go for the latter


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 8, 2010)

[spoiler="Freesia" Chapter 82, pg.19 - 26]




[/spoiler]A great ending to one of the greatest manga serializations Ive ever read. Throughout the entirety of Freesia, your on a one way ride called _absolute mind fuckery_. Honestly, I was not expecting to see things resolved the way they were. Takanaka was finally taken care of by our beloved Phantom and the best part was, Hiroshi didn't die.

At the very end, the series seems to reset itself. Kano seems to have inadvertently inherited Higuchi's deposition, thus carrying her bizarre will of God knows what. _Perhaps one objectively observing psychological mind fuckery?_ I have no idea really, The series itself was never conventional and always posed abstract psychological ideology. An absolutely amazing read to the very end!

[spoiler="Gunjo" Chapter 02, pg.01 - 02]
[/spoiler]Admittingly, I'm quickly becoming more and more absolved into this piece. _Nakamura Ching's_ really doing a fantastic job, she portrays the harsh realities of the adult word in stunning fashion. Some say her art work takes some getting used too, too be honest I loved it the moment I laid eyes on it.

The work itself takes lesbianism very seriously and shows just how desperate some people can be and the things they'll do for the ones they love. It definitely won't be an easy read for some, but I'm really happy Nakamura decided to take on a series like this.


----------



## Sen (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan, Chapter 2 Pages 24-27, 29_ 















I just read this series today, it was so beautiful.  This was the first part that made me cry, it's just so sad to read about his life, especially the part where he's never smiled before, so I liked the later panel too.  It's a short series (only 8 chapters) and quite fantastic.  I mostly picked this part because of the art, emotion, and sad pasts always get to me.

I also considered using stuff from the last chapter (which is probably my actual favorite part of the manga) because I would've wanted to use probably most of the last chapter, so I'd totally recommend just reading this manga.  The art is so beautiful, I love the soft look of the characters.  Also the color shifts and such, it gets a bit confusing at first since the main character goes from light to dark hair, but I ended up liking that too.  This tells the sad past of the main male character Yuu, and there is another part that further explains his past which I was tempted to include too but didn't want to get too long.  Just a beautiful and sad story <3


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 19, 2010)

[spoiler="The Music of Marie" Volume 2, pages 140-146]







[/spoiler]


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Crows chapters 50-51_


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wolf Guy Chapter 65


----------



## Lucius (Jul 24, 2010)

from *Nurarihyon no Mago*.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Le Jardin du thé_ 
























I like how the water motif drips throughout the oneshot and the way it's used as the medium for seeing the master following his introduction. The moth imagery was also well done in how it moved from the moth itself to the girl to the scenery; the choice of a moth rather than a butterfly was a nice touch, considering all of the sayings the former brings to the story and how it represents both the buyer and the girl. And, Nakamura's coloring in her oneshots always catches the eye. The story itself is her trademark in its quality snapshot of an odd, mind-altering event.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2010)

*Sora no Shita Yane no Naka
*


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 28, 2010)

[spoiler="Vinland Saga" Chapter 65, pages 8 and 9]

[/spoiler]


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 










---


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 14, 2010)

[spoiler="Wendy" (various scans)]









---











[/spoiler]


----------



## Lucius (Aug 16, 2010)

First and only scan I have seen of this series. All I know about it, is that it's a manhwa named Jack Frost. That picture got me hooked though. I'm looking it up.

Reminds me of a certain vampire..


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 17, 2010)

[spoiler="Guin Saga" (various scans from Volume 1)]











---





---


[/spoiler]


----------



## Sen (Aug 18, 2010)

Probably the first real moment that I really liked in Toriko since I started it.  It's a bit of a weird manga imo and I don't really like the idea of people just hunting down animals and eating them constantly (I'm not a vegetarian but I still don't like animals being killed), so this quote made me like the manga quite a bit more, as well as the main character since it shows that he is not just senselessly killing animals but only kills them for food.  In addition, he also was very thankful for his food at another point (I think earlier in the manga actually) and that made me warm up to his character because I think it's important to appreciate the animals that we eat and show gratitude for the meal.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Some scans from Lone Wolf and Cub volume 10_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 20, 2010)

[spoiler="Saiyuki Reload Blast" Chapter 7, pgs.14-18]







[/spoiler]

Minekura has always been brilliant about integrating character and environment. These scans from the latest chapter of _Blast_ stuck out as an example of this virtue in how the positioning and perspective of the panels feed into the bird motif with the focus gliding and spiraling through the pages in a manner not unlike the carrion-feeders themselves.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 20, 2010)

Seeing God pwn Kyoya with just his eyes was a sight. It made my "of the day' because I've been waiting for that volume for years (along with that confrontation). Just as I expected


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Lone Wolf and Cub vol 13 last page_ 



[/IMG]




...Daigorou...:/


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 22, 2010)

[spoiler="Peace Maker" Chapter 14, pgs.29-34]







[/spoiler]


----------



## ZyX (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Punpun (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Alice (Aug 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Wolf Guy ch69_


----------



## Sen (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought that the entire thing was pretty amusing, but my favorite parts were the obvious signs that it was written by Kazuya Hiramaru (and how he wants a break from writing manga, as well as a girlfriend)   The story of Otter 11 itself was a bit weird though, but the humor is really nice.


----------



## Rene (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## halfhearted (Aug 22, 2010)

[spoiler="Please, Jeeves" Chapter 2, pgs.13-17]







[/spoiler]


----------



## ZyX (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## αshɘs (Aug 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ from Lone Wold and Cub vol 23_ 












*Spoiler*: _ same series, ch 117, a bit long_ 

























Truly a moving sequence.
Would have posted more, but the image limit wouldn't let me.


----------



## ZyX (Aug 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach, Chapter 417, Pg 15-17_ 











Not usually what I post since I post ecchi more, but seeing someone slam their palm onto Aizen was an especially amusing and satisfying way to shut him up.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Blade (Aug 26, 2010)

^ Truly magnificent way to make him shut the fuck up.

(Also throwing him on the ground on the next seconds with a bang is a bonus thumbs up.)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 26, 2010)

[spoiler="KissWood" Chapter 1, pgs. 31-36]










[/spoiler]


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Lone Wolf and Cub ch 139_ 












*Spoiler*: _ also from the final chapter, ending sequence_ 




















Superb.


Also could have posted Retsudo's and Itto's final fight in it's entirety or when Daigoro takes care of Itto's wounds... So many moments worthy of being posted here.....


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 30, 2010)

[spoiler="Hanashippanashi" Volume 1, pgs. 241-245]





[/spoiler]


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 9, 2010)

So it starts with this:



*action happens*

Result:


----------



## Leraine (Sep 17, 2010)

This story is either metaphorical. 

*Spoiler*: _ch 7, p14+15_ 







A little disturbing.

Quite heart-wrenching.

*Spoiler*: _ch 8, p8-10_ 








Or plain adorable.

In my humble opinion it is a good deal more endearing and solid than Umino Chika's previous work, but I might be biased towards sad, skinny and lonely boys, who had far too many hardships thrust down their throats. 

Rei


----------



## Rene (Sep 19, 2010)

A declaration so awesome it requires a kiai that rips his shirt off.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 25, 2010)

[spoiler="Peony Pavilion" Chapter 5, pgs.57; 63-66]



---







[/spoiler]

[spoiler="Project ARMS" Volume 4, pgs.146-150]







[/spoiler]


----------



## Sen (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Toriko 26_ 










Very beautiful and sad too, but probably one of the few moments that has made me continue reading Toriko at all since it's not usually the type of manga that I'd read.  I love a few other scenes with Terry (the young Battle Wolf) too.


*Spoiler*: _JJBA 12_ 














So beautiful and sad, I really love people that can be so kind to others like that, I mean you have to be a pretty amazing person to raise the son of someone who was stealing from you as you died.  I was pretty sad when George (JoJo's dad) died, since he really was a great person and this scene has been one of my favorites.  Although there were a few other scenes I thought about including, but I decided to go with this one since it was very touching.


----------



## Fran (Oct 3, 2010)

Hajime No Ippo, funniest manga ever.


*Spoiler*: _MAY THE BIGGER MAN WIN_


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ode to Kirihito_ 










*Spoiler*: _pg 114-116_ 












*Spoiler*: _pg 376-378_ 













I'm really liking how Tezuka portrays pain, confusion, insanity...


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 7, 2010)

this image is forever printed in my mind 
wth hotlink wont work


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Awesome teacher


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 8, 2010)

^hahahah where is that from?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ode to Kirihito_


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 9, 2010)

[SPOILER="Arcana" V.4, c.Catharsis of Truth; pgs.1-8]















[/SPOILER]


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Akira vol 1_


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 11, 2010)

[spoiler="Garden" Chapter 3, pgs.50 and 51][/spoiler]


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Akira vol 3 - it should be obvious to anyone who read it which event lies beneath this tag_ 




















Due to limit couldn't include every panel, but should give the idea....
Truly a "wow" moment.


----------



## Rene (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## αshɘs (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Slam Dunk vol21_ 










*Spoiler*: _ch184 pg13-17_


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Akira vol 6_ 


















*Spoiler*: _pg 428-430_


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 21, 2010)

bah, triple post


*Spoiler*: _MW vol 1_ 











Could have maybe included some pages with Yuki being a maniac, like when he's doing it with his dog, but the effects of MW on the village and Garai's nightmares should be enough.

Now onto Samura's art....


*Spoiler*: _Ohikkoshi_ 

















...damn....


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Uncivilized Planet - some cover pages_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Black & White vol 1 - ditto_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Air gear 292_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was randomly going through mangas and I came across this page: WHY IS HER HAND BACKWARD? Plot point or mistake? And why do they want to bring down my shoe company?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2010)

LOLWAT


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








What a sacrifice.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 9, 2010)

Kinda creepy, just to warn some people before clicking.


----------



## sk3tos (Nov 10, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __



MrCinos owns this thread 
Care to share the names of those mangas?


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 10, 2010)

sk3tos said:


> MrCinos owns this thread
> Care to share the names of those mangas?



^^^Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru and Seitokai Yakuindomo


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _from Slam Dunk last chapter _


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 13, 2010)

[spoiler="Kokou no Hito" c.61, pgs.163-173]















[/spoiler]


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Domu_ 





*Spoiler*: _pg 85_ 









*Spoiler*: _pg 222_


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 15, 2010)

[spoiler="Blade of the Immortal" c.151, pgs.76-85]



















[/spoiler]


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _REAL vol 7_ 








*Spoiler*: _pg 211-219_ 



















I had a feeling they would lose, but still.....:/


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Arago CH 44*


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Yotsubato! 52_ 











this manga got style


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 2, 2010)

Shuna no Tabe (The Journey of Shuna)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








Amazingly detailed and colored, (just like the rest of the story). Is delicious the right word to use to describe these?    
Miyazaki <3
The world needs more watercolored manga/comics.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 9, 2010)

[spoiler="Vinland Saga" Chapter 69, pgs.24 and 25][/spoiler]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Bloody Monday season 2 CH: 42*


----------



## ZyX (Dec 10, 2010)

Them girls are growing up rather nicely.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 10, 2010)

ZyX said:


> Them girls are growing up rather nicely.


               .


----------



## MdB (Dec 10, 2010)

ZyX said:


> Them girls are growing up rather nicely.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ping Pong vol 1 - covers_ 









*Spoiler*: __ 
















*Spoiler*: __


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ping Pong vol 3 - covers_ 







*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: _Dorohedoro vol 15_ 







*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 













Mindblowing. That is all.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _REAL vol 9_ 










*Spoiler*: __ 














-Really liking Shiratori (and the trio he makes with Takahashi and Hanasaki).
-Come on, Nomiya! 
-And lastly the ending of this volume was something I (and I suppose any other reader of this series) have been waiting for.


*Spoiler*: _Hanaotoko vol 3 - covers_ 












*Spoiler*: __ 













Was easier to go with the covers, because due to image limit and Real scans could't have posted sequences (like the ending) and Matsumoto does make splendid covers anyway..


----------



## p-lou (Dec 17, 2010)

those are some good hanaotoko covers.  28 is hilarious and both 32 and 35 are just sick.

these were some of my favorites.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Brothers of Japan_ 






*Spoiler*: _chapter 5_ 












Weird chapter to say the least 


*Spoiler*: _ZERO_ 






*Spoiler*: _vol 1 - covers_ 








*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: _vol 2 - covers_ 








*Spoiler*: __ 

















oh boy, oh boy


----------



## MdB (Dec 24, 2010)

Giant Robo: The Day the Earth Burned.


----------



## ZyX (Dec 27, 2010)

Give loli Chaos a pair of shoes.  Acquire loli love.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _REAL vol 10_ 






*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 















Glad to see this mostly optimistic stuff going on.


----------



## ZyX (Jan 3, 2011)

Best video game controller ever.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ctrl+T c.Awaiting Spring, pgs. 13-16_


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Eden - It's an Endless World - chapter 59 pages 13-18_ 





















This guy is hardcore.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The Town of Evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossoms_ 















*Spoiler*: _Alive_ 





*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _GoGo Monster_ 






*Spoiler*: __ 









Incredible how subtle this looks despite the brittled lines.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Matsumoto really manages to set a dark atmosphere in this oneshot. 
Instead of showing the "monsters" or IQ for the most part (people who read it know what I'm talking about) explicitly we only get a glimpse of them. Lurking in the shadows, and only a few can "see" them.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Heh, this is literally dark. Still this feels like quality. Let's say Blame! level quality. And doesn't feel annoying as _youknowho_'s ink spills.



Couldn't leave out a double spread.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 9, 2011)

Gintama is truly one of the best comedy manga ever.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Takemitsu Zamurai - vol 1_ 







*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 












The first time I saw scans of this I was amazed. I barely believed it was drawn by Taiyo Mastumoto. I mean I could see that it was him, but it's so different compared to his other two styles: the whimsical, surreal style (like Tekkonkinkreet and Hanaotoko) and the gritty, more realistic sytle (like Ping Pong and Zero). Awesome.
It's like I'm seeing paintings from that era or folklore stuff.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Takemitsu Zamurai - vol 8_ 





*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 



















mmmm delicious


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 4, 2011)

Not too happy about all these double and triple posts I make in here, but whatever...
Be glad I didn't post scans from Keep on Vibrating /pek


*Spoiler*: _Hanashippanashi - vol 1_ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: _the panel on the left reminded me of Town of Evening Calm,..._ 









*Spoiler*: _
Igarashi really likes to draw dancing bizarre figures_ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 












What really stands out to me is how often his characters end up looking so fragile and simple compared to the backgrounds and scenery. It makes an interesting couple.

And of course his ideas and how he draws them. Due to the limit it didn't fit, but there was a chapter where the city had a reflection in the sky (it looked similar to Inception) and it looked cool.


Luckily these are short stories, so it isn't a big problem that this series isn't fully scanned. It's a shame though that from out of his works only Witches is complete. I guess I start reading Children of the Sea anyway...


----------



## p-lou (Mar 4, 2011)

the inside flap cover you posted (the color one) is actually what was used as the cover of japan as viewed by 17 creators.

i always liked how igarashi drew everything wildlife.  especially bugs.




αshɘs said:


> And of course his ideas and how he draws them. Due to the limit it didn't fit, but there was a chapter where the city had a reflection in the sky (it looked similar to Inception) and it looked cool.







> Luckily these are short stories, so it isn't a big problem that this series isn't fully scanned. It's a shame though that from out of his works only Witches is complete. I guess I start reading Children of the Sea anyway...



it looks like cots is on the cover of ikki this month, so hopefully new chaps and viz will keep up. woooo.  for those of you that can't or won't buy it, maybe some one will scan it for you suckas.

oh yeah, something i read today...

these are the last 3 pages of ch. 6 of garden

*Spoiler*: __ 








furuya is becoming a favorite of mine.  really dig his style and how versatile he is with his art.


----------



## Moon (Mar 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Cloth Road_ 





The Earth is wearing a dress. Any argument you ever will or ever have had is clearly invalid.


----------



## ZyX (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice and simple.  Lucky roll indeed.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zapman (Mar 15, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __



lol what manga is this?


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 15, 2011)

zapman said:


> lol what manga is this?


Flying Witch.

It's a oneshot from a newcomer mangaka who doesn't have running series yet.


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 15, 2011)

pek pek 

<3333


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _A City for Honests and Heretics_ 
















That cover is probably his best since A Revolutionist... 
Really cool stuff (as always).


----------



## Jena (Mar 19, 2011)

Had to crop it because you could see his naked bum and I didn't want to get dragged into trouble over pornographic material.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 19, 2011)

[spoiler="City of Honests and Heretics" pgs.22-32]

















[/spoiler]


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I always enjoy when characters get really serious about stupid things


----------



## Jena (Mar 20, 2011)

^Is it just me, or are his pants falling off while he's giving that speech?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Palepoli_ 








*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 

















Oh, boy. It was a bit weird at first, but after a while I totally got sucked into it. The number of different styles packed together is just staggering. 
Lovely stuff. I probably didn't get all the references, but it's enjoyable nonetheless.
Honestly if it weren't for the 10 image limit and rules regarding mature content, I'd post _all of it_.

Highly recommended for those who want to read something unique and weird. 

Only complaint would be regarding the scans. It was painful to read all that vertical multiline text.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 23, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> This is only the 2nd title by Furuya I'm reading, but he already skyrocketed among my favorites. He's so versatile with his art it isn't even funny.
> Looking at this series the art style reminds me of Nauscia?'s at certain points.



he has a very miyazaki-esque feel to his art here.  actually, the art seems to me to be a mix of miyazaki, ashinano, and nihei.  i'm guessing you've only read the first volume, and you get to see some of the three wise men, but there are a lot more of the nihei elements in the second volume.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jena (Mar 24, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __



What? Lol. What's that from?


----------



## Gain (Mar 24, 2011)

^ Nononono

from the author of Elfen Lied

faaaaaaaaaaaar superior work to that one as well


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 24, 2011)

Nononono is quite good, more people should read it 

---

*Spoiler*: __ 





--



--





Awesome teacher


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Eden - It's an Endless World!_ 











The Sci Fi, transhumanist in me is kicking my ass for not reading this story sooner. The art is fucking gorgeous. I'll probably buy this.

Also, there's a scene where Sophia shows some comical slut pride when viewing her past life. I laughed.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The Music of Marie - vol2_ 





*Spoiler*: __ 
















I was in awe when Kai and the three wise men were walking through the forest and Marie.

Great manga. 
The ending caught me off-guard. What a twist! I felt many different emotions all at once, but it was a satisfying ending nonetheless.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Happiness_ 













The overall art style of this manga isn't as amazing and peculiar like in Furuya's other works, but it still has some nice panels.


*Spoiler*: _Blue Heaven - vol1_ 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Music of Marie - vol2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally have to thank you. After looking at these scans, I had to check this manga out. And-wow, just wow. It's probably one of the best I've ever read. The whole series was engaging and tugged on my emotions. I ended up a sobbing mess at the end.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The World is Mine - vol1, pgs 116-126_ 



















Finally picked up this manga today after reading many good opinions about it. Only read the first volume, so it's hard to judge it, but so far the things that definitely stand out to me are Mon and Toshi's duo, the pacing and (as the links show) the action scenes/violence. They feel really fresh, dynamic and vivid thanks to the paneling. 

I also liked the following sequence; due to image limit only posted the links:


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Goodnight Punpun - vol2, ch 17 pgs 90-91_ 












*Spoiler*: _ch 19, pgs 120-123_ 












There's simply something captivating about Asano's art.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Miyori's Forest_ 





*Spoiler*: __ 















Oda's art style and actually the whole manga gave me a bit of an Igarashi vibe.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Kekkaishi's a wonderful example of a well rounded shounen.


----------



## αshɘs (May 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _God's Child_ 





*Spoiler*: _pg 91 - cover_ 









*Spoiler*: _pgs 116 - 119_ 











*Spoiler*: _pgs 152 - 155_ 














Deliciously sick. I think that's the way I could describe this. The manga is full of disturbing things and lacks morality, but it still has beauty in it, I guess. The way it's drawn reminds of Ode to Kirihito and how Tezuka illustrated certain things in it and I also thought of Samura's works while reading this.


----------



## Tian (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Sahyks (May 1, 2011)

*Sun-Ken Rock*


----------



## Sahyks (May 4, 2011)

*Sun-Ken Rock Once Again*


----------



## Punpun (May 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Short Cuts by Furuya_ 



Read it western style..
This one is sad.


----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Memories of Emanon_ 










*Spoiler*: _pgs 159-166_ 



















The art style has a very calm feeling about it. Emanon's character also adds to this, since she's very endearing, mysterious and pretty.

While reading I immediately thought of a movie called The Man from Earth, which I saw recently. Both are based on a similar idea. Anyone who enjoyed the movie should check this out and vice versa.


----------



## Noitora (May 9, 2011)

Sunken Rock - Chapter 35, page 17


----------



## αshɘs (May 20, 2011)

Actually, I read this yesterday, but was too lazy to upload the pics.

It was pretty hard to choose which pics I should upload since there were many sequences  in this volume I liked. In the end it was easier to go with some double spreads. Behold!


*Spoiler*: _The World is Mine - vol 7_ 






*Spoiler*: _pgs 108-111_ 








*Spoiler*: _pgs 124-125_ 








*Spoiler*: _pgs 142-147_ 











*Spoiler*: _pgs 170-173_ 













Brilliant volume. From the tension and build up to the action. Started out a bit slow, but after a while it had me glued to the chair.

To me, Higumadon rampaging through Odate is the most "Oh sh--!", "Wow!" , "" moment since Akira nuked Neo-Tokyo.


----------



## Middle (May 22, 2011)

A scene from Mahou Sensei Negima:






I'm a sucker for such moments. 
(Big trash talker getting owned in one hit)


----------



## Sen (May 26, 2011)

A few scenes from Kuroshitsuji 56~ 


Grell   I loved seeing him again since after watching some of the anime (mostly season 2), I've come to like him a bit more than I did when I only read the manga.  I can't wait for him to see Sesbastian again too! :3  Anyway, I liked this panel since the titanic reference was just too hilarious.


I really like Snake, I'm so glad that he ended up sticking around with Ciel since he amuses me, especially how all of the snakes have different voices.  I also like that Ciel seems to care about him, as well as Lizzy (although that is more present in previous scenes than just this one).


Some good Sebastian   He's such an attractive manga character so it's nice to him there and that panel was just too perfect to resist posting as well.


----------



## MrCinos (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (May 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TeenRyu (May 30, 2011)

^^  

From Mahou sensei Negima 326 


*Spoiler*: __ 








From Mahou sensei Negima 325 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (May 31, 2011)

Kuragehime is great. Probably the best Josei I've read


----------



## Haohmaru (May 31, 2011)

Nana remains number 1


----------



## αshɘs (May 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The World is Mine - vol 8_ 







*Spoiler*: _pgs 48-57_ 











*Spoiler*: _pgs 110-111_


----------



## Sahyks (May 31, 2011)

*Shounenshoujo Ryouryuuki:*


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Oyasumi Punpun - vol 6_


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Journey to the End of the World - various pages_ 







*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 














I really dig how this art style goes hand in hand with the morbid and bizarre content. There were some really nasty scenes in this one, juts like in God's Child, so in the end I decided not to post them.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## MrCinos (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## MrCinos (Jun 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Oh God


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## MrCinos (Jun 25, 2011)

It's not often that you see meme on manga pages.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 25, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> It's not often that you see meme on manga pages.



I remember when I first got to that page. 

Still finding myself laughing at it.


----------



## Sen (Jun 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto 544_ 








Kind of corny but I loved that page  


*Spoiler*: _Kuroshitsuji 58_ 











I think my last two posts have been about Kuroshitsuji too  It just has awesome panels though!  Anyway, I love that Lizzy ended up getting a more awesome side to her since in most of the manga she has come off as one of the more shallow characters until now.  Although I also thought it was sad that she felt that she had to be pretty/innocent for Ciel for so long.  Hopefully from now on we'll get to see more awesome Lizzy as well


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 26, 2011)

is this a troll from the translators?


----------



## Jena (Jun 28, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> is this a troll from the translators?



Oh my gosh, I hope that's the actual translation. 
That would be funny as hell.


*Spoiler*: _Franken Fran 51_


----------



## p-lou (Jun 29, 2011)

bilaal-kun

if it's real that's the first time i've ever been interested in reading a fukumoto manga


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 29, 2011)

if you read Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa, i'll read The World is Mine


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, that was probably Hox fooling around. Manga ended in 2006.


^ lol, Gain would be pleased with that, for sure.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ao no Exorcist ch.15_


----------



## p-lou (Jun 29, 2011)

sorry bilaal

no ke$ha no fukumoto


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2011)

well damn

then pick up Takemitsu Zamurai instead


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Abigail (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## αshɘs (Jul 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Arigatou - vol 1_ 






*Spoiler*: _pgs 78-81_ 











*Spoiler*: _pgs 88-91_ 














lol


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Arigatou. A heart-warming story. :33


----------



## Fran (Jul 3, 2011)

AHHHHHH!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Hanza Sky*:


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Change Guy ch. 51 pg. 7-10_ 











*Spoiler*: _Change Guy ch.51 pg. 14-16_


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 4, 2011)

*From Mahou Sensei Negima:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 330:* 

Page 3:  

Page 5:  

page 18:  

*Chapter 319:* 

Page 10:  




*Sun-Ken Rock Chapter 50: * 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Page 14:


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Arigatou - vol 3, pgs 33-35_ 












hehehe


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 5, 2011)

good, you're enjoying Arigatou

this is good


----------



## Punpun (Jul 5, 2011)

You will cry like a baby at the end.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 5, 2011)

Warning: Jack Rakan is Negima's Sol Bad Guy. Scans of what happened when it gets translated but... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He was erased from the magical world via Code of the Lifemaker, then he comes back claiming "He came back with Fighting spirit", so he's literally alive again


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 6, 2011)

Punpun said:


> You will cry like a baby at the end.



Finished it. Damn, it was just like Kurosawa.


----------



## Destin (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Arago CH 71*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Violence (Jul 20, 2011)

*Lamento ch. 2 page 17*


----------



## Destin (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Punpun (Jul 21, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Finished it. Damn, it was just like Kurosawa.



The Father was a great man. I liked the tie-in at the end. Him coming back,  hiding everything from his family. Have to clean this mess.

And then.. The end.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 22, 2011)

*Sekitou Elergy*:


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 





--







Such a good series to read after rage-worthy Kimi Iru no Machi and facepalm-inducing (as of late) Good Ending.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Arago 72:*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Edit:Links Fixed.


----------



## Destin (Jul 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lotte no Omocha Ch 21 Pg 21-23_


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 2, 2011)

Kure-nai chapter 1.1


*Spoiler*: __ 








what sold this page for me is that translator note ate the bottom


----------



## Destin (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok I went ahead and read CH 74 and CH 75 of ARAGO in Spanish and this is a major Spoiler!!! so beware. 

A lot of people are going to love her now"guess who she is"



CH 76:


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 4, 2011)

Been reading Samurai Deeper Kyo lately. I found these pages to be badass. 

here
here
here
here


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Arago 76 English:*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Destin (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Damaris (Aug 10, 2011)

i found it heartwarming. i like heartwarming. i'm probably reading the wrong manga.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Uchuu Kyoudai_ 





--


----------



## Hariti (Aug 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gantz ch.15 pg7-9_ 








 Is it weird that I find this manga funny and not disturbing in the slightest?


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kuragehime_


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Dark Air*


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 10, 2011)

Epic rape face:

Link removed

Seriously, holy shit, Kyo's face is scary in this panel.


----------



## Destin (Aug 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Yumekui Merry Ch 37 Pg. 18-19_


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 11, 2011)

this

jesus christ



edit: oh, also


*Spoiler*: _ours_


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 12, 2011)

The Arms Peddler Page 176 and 177 of Volume 2.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hariti (Aug 17, 2011)

Translator's not is what cracks me up the most.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Arago 79*


----------



## Destin (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (Aug 23, 2011)

Middle right panel and translator's note. Never expected to see Naruto in Gantz..


----------



## Destin (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## αshɘs (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Blade of the Immortal - vol 26_ 














*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Hariti (Sep 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fairy Tail ch.249_ 








The panels on top.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 5, 2011)

he has a fertile mind


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 6, 2011)

sasaki kojirou, so fucking badass


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

GTO Shonen 14 Days


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 7, 2011)

Just started reading this:


*Spoiler*: _The World God Only Knows_ 











His face


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lone Wolf and Cub_


----------



## Hariti (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## MrCinos (Sep 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bamboo Blade_ 


















Poor father and coach. That was the most 'est chapter I've read in a while.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mangaka-san to Assistant_ 




--

--


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

Blood and Steal


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Arago 82:*

 Epic!


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shingeki no Kyojin - vol 5_ 






*Spoiler*: _special chap pgs 4-12_ 











outside of it being creepy, the scene reminded me of an article I recently read which was about a girl phoning around while being devoured by a bear.


*Spoiler*: _pgs 123-127_


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ya San_


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Arago 83:*


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ Blood Lad ch. 16_


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satou (Sep 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gintama Ch 343 Pg 8_ 





Lol, this chapter...


----------



## Fran (Sep 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _GINTAMAAAAAAAAAAAA GINTOKI WHAT HAVE YOU DONE_ 












​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 18, 2011)

^OMG, the same, the same!


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sadness of the Heart_ 






*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 














oh wow. Nishioka siblings always deliver when it comes to bizarre stuff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Blast 27*


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 28, 2011)

Was searching around and I found a blog where this drawing by Otomo was posted. Really neat. Even if he doesn't make mangas anymore, he should draw more often.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hajimete no Aku_ 




--




Nice sensei


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





--


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Coo's World - vol 1_ 













lol


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Goodnight Punpun - vol 8, pgs 184-194_ 




















After all the text heaviness of this series, this sequence felt so refreshing. It was cute and gorgeous too.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 8, 2011)

Fran said:


> *Spoiler*: _GINTAMAAAAAAAAAAAA GINTOKI WHAT HAVE YOU DONE_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## MrCinos (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice boat indeed


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Buddha - vol 2; from left to right_ 






*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __ 













I like it how Tezuka "goofs around" sometimes.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## αshɘs (Oct 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The Walking Man, pgs 59-66;from left to right_ 
















I appreciate stuff like this. I really do. Lovely manga. I'm definitely going to check out more works by Taniguchi.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2011)

*really weird, crazy, bizarre, sick...., etc oneshots*


*Spoiler*: _Abstraction - pgs 2-4_ 










*Spoiler*: _The Memories of Others - pgs 2 and 12_ 










*Spoiler*: _Superglue - pgs 2-5_ 











Oh boy! And these are getting uglier towards the end.

Going to check out more stuff by Kago, he certainly has a lot of (sick) imagination. There was also this other oneshot called The Big Funeral which was about funeral nymphos going to a funeral. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 15, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> *Spoiler*: _Superglue - pgs 2-5_



:sanji... That's really fucked up.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gintama chapter 375, page 14_


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ravages Of Time_


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Ratman CH 5*


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Blade of the Immortal - vol 28_ 






*Spoiler*: _pgs 41-42_ 









*Spoiler*: _pgs 75-81_


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Goodnight Punpun - vol 9, pgs 214-218_ 














these freaking cliffhangers


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The Monkey King - vol 1_


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Super Cruel and Terrible Tales of Mangaka - chapter 9_ 
















lol


----------



## p-lou (Dec 5, 2011)

def my fave chapter from that ^__^


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 7, 2011)

I've seen a lot of amazing things in manga - whole new worlds, epic battles, tragic romances, you name it. But nothing - NOTHING - could prepare for just how mind blowingly amazing this was:


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rookies chapter 10, pgs 9-11 _ 










awwwwww yeah


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










--


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## MrCinos (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## αshɘs (Jan 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hideout_ 















A pretty good horror manga which strenght lies in its art and the atmosphere it sets. Those white lines and dots (can't put it in a better way) remind me of Asano and Takahashi.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Dorohedoro - vol 16_ 















Hayashida brings the goods, as usual.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Can't get enough of Jackies


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 11, 2012)

Tezuka's edit (or maybe not)


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Helter Skelter - opening pages/covers_ 














A story about a super model who's body and mind is slowly falling apart. It's dark, grotesque and captivating. The pages I posted do a good job at setting the mood, even though they're a bit deceiving since the art in the manga itself is very simplistic. But it goes well with the story.


*Spoiler*: _pages from the manga_


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Shigurui_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Hideout_


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Shigurui_


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Moeyo Pen_ 












Chapter 68 is out
Chapter 68 is out
Chapter 68 is out
Chapter 68 is out
Chapter 68 is out
Chapter 68 is out


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2012)

The images aren't working, not even if I enter their link. Mangafox probably doesn't support hotlinking. Next time just put in the links like this 
Chapter 68 is out


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 24, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> The images aren't working, not even if I enter their link. Mangafox probably doesn't support hotlinking. Next time just put in the links like this
> clearly shocked



Weird they look fine in my computer, anyway added direct links.


*Spoiler*: _Baka & Gogh_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 31, 2012)

Moeyo Pen looks pretty interesting. And lol to the effects lines.I can tell it's much better than Bakaman.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Feb 3, 2012)

"Witches" by Igarashi Daisuke - Vol.2,ch 5


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ranman_ 






*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 












Gave me a Palepoli vibe. Good stuff.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Needless_


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Damn


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2012)

AHAHAHAHA  Mr Cinos, source as per usual please.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 21, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  This made my day


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 27, 2012)

Jesus fucking Christ Garami.
My vote for most badass female character ever.





*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Misao (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## MrCinos (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Stringer (Mar 4, 2012)

Freaks' Squeele chapter 13
_[A french manga, it reads from left to right.]_

*Spoiler*: _Sparring session:_


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Japan Tengu Party Illustrated_


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





DAT KURAPIKA


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2012)

OH MY GOD!!!.


----------



## Roman (Mar 14, 2012)

The most beautiful smile I've seen from her. Oh Alibaba, wake up and realize she's the best for you


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Samavarti (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Heaven's Door_


----------



## Stringer (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2012)

I see some Tezuka tribute. Cool. I assume there are some others on that page as well. Any ideas?


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 18, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> I see some Tezuka tribute. Cool. I assume there are some others on that page as well. Any ideas?


I thought The same thing when I saw these Characters.
I Think the Chief Guy look like Tonio From Jojo bizarre adventure
​


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> I see some Tezuka tribute. Cool. I assume there are some others on that page as well. Any ideas?



It might just be me, but I also thought that the girl who looks like a doll resembles Kanzashi from Katanagatari:


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _G_ 








*Spoiler*: __ 

















Trippy.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Heaven's Door_ 






*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 


















Only started to read his works a couple of days ago, but Koike is quickly becoming one of my favorites. His work oozes brilliance. Moebius' influence is also very clear, more so than in any other mangaka's work I read. There are panels, sequences that feel like Moebius himself drew them.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Knight Run_ 












Can't get enough of Anne


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Poor guy


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ultra Heaven - vol 1_ 






*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 












good stuff


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 31, 2012)

A true man.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 1, 2012)

^ Where is it from?


----------



## Ophelia (Apr 1, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> A true man.


 ^ lol'd


pretty...


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 1, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> ^ Where is it from?


*I am a Hero.*

Ch.127
Ch.127


----------



## Stringer (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks fella, looks interesting. Adding it to my read-list.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 3, 2012)

It should have been common sense for him not to promise marry her before doing something dangerous.


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 3, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> It should have been common sense for him not to promise marry her before doing something dangerous.



That better not be from Kokou no Hito...


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 5, 2012)

Wolf Guy 109


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Belivers_


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Samurai Executioner_


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roman (Apr 27, 2012)

Should've posted this sooner:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Morgiana


----------



## αshɘs (May 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Oyasumi Punpun - vol 10_ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (May 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _7 Seeds_


----------



## MrCinos (May 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Bonnouji_


----------



## MrCinos (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Stringer (May 27, 2012)

Jo doesn't like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


*Spoiler*: _Xo Sisters:_


----------



## ReleaseTheKraken (May 28, 2012)




----------



## MrCinos (May 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 










So smooth


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Seitokai Yakuindomo_


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Trinity 7_ 









*Spoiler*: __ 







--





Refreshing MC for harem type manga.


----------



## Doc Q (Jun 4, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What manga is that?


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 4, 2012)

Doc Q said:


> What manga is that?


Trinity 7.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Mangaka-san to Assistant_ 








So thoughtful of him.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Magi_


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ultra Heaven - vol 2_ 






*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: __


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ultra Heaven - vol 3_ 






*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Lucius (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been reading *Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo*. there is some good stuff in it:




From *Id*


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## αshɘs (Jul 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _No. 5 - vol 1 (read from left to right)_ 





*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 















usual Matsumoto goodness. It was about time I picked up something from him again.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _No. 5 - vol 2_ 















haha, nice tribute


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _No. 5 - vol 3 (from right to left)_ 





*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## MrCinos (Aug 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Awkward.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Subarashii Sekai_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 1, 2012)

*Gintama 412*


*Spoiler*: __ 















I'd post the entire chapter if I could, it's an absolute _masterpiece_ 

Extra : Hana no Keiji 14


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 2, 2012)

One of the better shoujos I've read (same author who did NANA). Great mix of slice of life, comedy and romance. The lack of rage-worthy drama in a shoujo where 3-4 couples are getting development is worth to note too.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Uchuu Kyoudai_


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stringer (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Imagine (Sep 26, 2012)

From Gamaran. That what happens when you talk all that shit.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 29, 2012)

Watermelons are deep.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.dm5.com/m112604-p18/





Kurogane chapter 53 raw.


This manga is steadily getting better to me. Arts amazing as usual as well. There's se quality scans in earlier chaps too. Them raws are beautiful


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Lucius (Oct 6, 2012)

Wished there were more Badass characters like that around.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roman (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## αshɘs (Oct 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Baka & Gogh - vol 1_


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ping Pong_


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Molester Man_ 







---


----------



## Lucius (Dec 8, 2012)

done by DOUBLE K Comics.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Samavarti (Dec 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Takemitsu Zamurai_ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tian (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## The_Evil (Dec 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ Blood Lad chapter 8_ 












Blood Lad is pretty dope.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _-dat character development_ 








Mangaka-san to assistant-san to


----------



## Fran (Jan 12, 2013)

Fenix Down said:


> *Gintama 412*




ffs, old ryoma'd so hard  . . . DR GERO? WHY DON'T YOU GO GET MARRIED TO KRILLIN YOU DAMNED ANDROID 10/10


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 4, 2013)

^A Masterpiece, best manga chapter of 2012 


*Spoiler*: _Gintama 430_ 









Shinpachi Lv1 HO MO


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorachi really do like DQ and so do I. (Well...that's the only video game I play)

*Dorohedoro,ch 110:*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Ebisu is such a cutie pie pek


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 10, 2013)

Mѳẹbius said:


> Sorachi really do like DQ and so do I. (Well...that's the only video game I play)



You'd think he and Togashi would be the best of pals. I don't recall seeing many (any) YYH/HxH parodies in Gintama at all (maybe that's a sign that they are pals) 



*Spoiler*: _Kongou Banchou 1_ 














This whole sequence just screamed: "SCAN OF THE DAY!" to me while reading, lol. It feels _so_ over-the-top and tongue-in cheek, but man, that last page and its exclamation point panel is _so_ badass, and is nicely earned. 


Edit: Holy Shit - there's an even better build up and reveal later on in the chapter. This mangaka knows what he's fucking doing. Bravo. 

Edit2: Easily the best first chapter I've read in ages, if not ever.


----------



## Roman (Feb 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Hajime no Ippo 1003_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 19, 2013)

I love Gintama 

*Spoiler*: _Gintama 431_


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chimoguri Ringo to Kingyobachi Otoko_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Butcher (Mar 2, 2013)

Man, I regret not starting Trigun sooner:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rin Asano, you have taken my heart_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 6, 2013)

Tonari no Seki-kun 


*Spoiler*: _it's like every chapter is scan of the day material_


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 6, 2013)

are we allowed to post new HST scans here?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 6, 2013)

^Who cares? 

Bleach:


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 7, 2013)

lol, this manga really is brilliant. Encore chapter.  


*Spoiler*: _Tonari no Seki-kun_ 














Not going to lie, I was kinda sorta moved to tears, lol *sniff*


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 27, 2013)

This must the most honest manga i have seen, 7 chapters of people getting their brain blown, just for the sake of having people having their brain blown

*Spoiler*: _Akki Goyou Garan_


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Swagamoto_ 









Sakamoto desu ga? chapter 1


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Potion said:


> *Spoiler*: _Swagamoto_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gods below  , ive seen flashes of Cromartie High School in there :amazed


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 1, 2013)

High Score Girl
>1991
>Two passionate gamers (super average guy versus super popular girl)
>Street Fighter II


*Spoiler*: __ 












Too bad it hasn't been translated yet.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Yotsuba&! Chapter 25


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _China Girls_


----------



## Roman (Apr 15, 2013)

[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 20, 2013)

Dumping the whole prologue of Ark of Abel.

*Spoiler*: _Ark of Abel_


----------



## Roman (Apr 26, 2013)

Started reading Monster recently and......THE FEELS...


----------



## Stannis (May 6, 2013)

Kongou Banchou


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _how to land your ideal woman_ 












Ran to Haiiro no Sekai


----------



## Samavarti (May 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Samavarti (May 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OmniOmega (Jun 8, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> *Spoiler*: _how to land your ideal woman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this gold


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Misao (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 20, 2013)

*Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou*


*Spoiler*: _Glompers Beware!!!_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 20, 2013)

*Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou*


*Spoiler*: _Color Chapter of the Forever_


----------



## Stannis (Jun 20, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 8, 2013)

*not manga, but oh well, <3*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 8, 2013)

*Maplestory X Tower of God*


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Soil_


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Samavarti (Jul 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Beluna: Supreme Troll_ 









The Voynich Hotel


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

Behold the power:


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 14, 2013)

*Hajime no Ippo: The Feels Part 1*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 14, 2013)

*Hajime no Ippo: The Feels Part 2*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 24, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __



What a sneaky old man


----------



## Stringer (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Violence (Jul 24, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __



mai goshes! that was very funny!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 29, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 
I'm getting some mad Discworld vibes from this 
Definitely gonna follow


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 31, 2013)

^ I always wonder why people still use online readers which watermark and/or compress quality of manga pages when there are plenty online readers which don't gimp scans.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I'm getting some mad Discworld vibes from this


Same here. Cohen the Barbarian was the first who came to my mind when I read it.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 













ONE is great at comedy


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 31, 2013)

I fucking love Kyrie and Rudolf.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 6, 2013)

I never thought I'd see the_ Osaka scene_ from Azumanga Daioh dethroned, but well . . . 


*Spoiler*: _wth lol_ 











O/A chapter 6


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ Saint Seya's into Gintama(456)_ 












The Phoenix will always rise again


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 9, 2013)

Saw this, had to post it.


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Aug 9, 2013)

Mahou Onna ga Kuru.


----------



## Null (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Porter (Aug 11, 2013)

Made my Day.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porter (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Samavarti (Aug 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Golondrina_


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2013)

Been a while since I last posted here


*Spoiler*: _Goodnight Punpun vol12 pgs179-191_


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _MIX Ch 16 pg 35-36_ 








Read it yesterday, i liked to see that Nishimura is still thinking of Tatchan


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Hinamatsuri_


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Aug 26, 2013)

Vinland Saga


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 26, 2013)

Had to reread Hinamatsuri after that latest chapter. The newest character really shines a new light on those first interactions between Hina and Niita. 


*Spoiler*: _anyways, another set of lulz_


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Part 1_


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Part 2_


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Wagatsuma-san wa Ore no Yome_ 










*Spoiler*: _Wagatsuma-san wa Ore no Yome_


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 12, 2013)

Such a nice childhood friend


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Coo's World_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _How to land Your Ideal Woman Part II_ 







Angel Heart​


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Acony_ 









A really quaint and easy going  type of manga - that just happens to take place in a haunted house. I'm enjoying it a lot


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _another bit from Acony_


----------



## Stannis (Oct 1, 2013)

[sp]

sengoku youko [/sp]


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Samavarti (Oct 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Immortal Hounds_


----------



## Roman (Nov 6, 2013)

OMFG SHIN YOU BEAST GO GET HIM OMGOMGOMGOMG AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _if you're feeling a bit cold . . . here's something warm_ 














Yuusen Shoujo ~Plug-in Girl~


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 19, 2013)

*Rereading YKK*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _One of those moments when you realize . . . _ 





[/IMG]

Koharu no Hibi


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 27, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> *Spoiler*: _One of those moments when you realize . . . _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nowhere to run! She is a deadly stalker


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _HOW TO Deal with Dem Pesky Stalkers_ 














AKA, How Knov got his Swag Back
AKA, AKA, Sakamoto Desu Ga?


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _TnJ at its finest_ 







Mob Psycho 100 chapter 48


----------

